# Solomons Bridge Jumper



## popsicle

Just happen a few minutes ago.  CAr at the top of the bridge.  People have said that they saw the subject in the water.

All traffic has been stopped going both ways


----------



## MMDad

Not sounding like they see anything. Getting divers ready - not sure what they can do.


----------



## vraiblonde

I think when someone does this and ties up bridge traffic, they should fish him out and let the stopped motorists beat the #### out of him.

Of course if hitting that water like a brick wall didn't kill him, the water temp will do it within a few minutes.  I do not understand the attraction of jumping off the bridge.


----------



## meddauna

Selfish jerk.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Just pulled up the bridge cam, they are messing with it and actually zooming in on the top of the bridge, pretty wild.


----------



## popsicle

Diver stuck in traffic....  LEO went to go find him in traffic and bring him/her over.


----------



## MarieB

Bay_Kat said:


> Just pulled up the bridge cam, they are messing with it and actually zooming in on the top of the bridge, pretty wild.



Can you post the link?  I can't seem to find it


----------



## Bay_Kat

MarieB said:


> Can you post the link?  I can't seem to find it



CHARTWeb Live Traffic in Flash Streaming Format Video Page

They are trying to zoom in on the water, but trees are in the way


----------



## popsicle

Bay_Kat said:


> Just pulled up the bridge cam, they are messing with it and actually zooming in on the top of the bridge, pretty wild.





Link?


----------



## MarieB

Bay_Kat said:


> CHARTWeb Live Traffic in Flash Streaming Format Video Page
> 
> They are trying to zoom in on the water, but trees are in the way



Danke

I did have the right new, but it's just a blank, black screen for me. Maybe it doesn't work on mobile


----------



## Bay_Kat

MarieB said:


> Danke
> 
> I did have the right new, but it's just a blank, black screen for me. Maybe it doesn't work on mobile



Probably not.

Looks like from where the cops are, he jumped from the highest point of the bridge, very doubtful he will be found alive.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hope everyone got across the bridge that needed to before that ass did this crap.


----------



## MR47930

Long time forum stalker..1st time posting. I live at the base of the bridge on Calvert side. Heard on the scanner they saw someone jump, saw someone floating and then he/she went under. I believe it's a recovery at this point. That's a high bridge..


----------



## Ken King

Did they at least do a double with a couple of twists?


----------



## RPMDAD

Am pretty sure they are not going to make any divers jump off that spot on the bridge.
Just like the high speed boat racer guy that died several years ago. I am willing to bet they recover the body within 800 yards of the bridge, probably less.


----------



## inkah

Ken King said:


> Did they at least do a double with a couple of twists?



That is twisted


----------



## vraiblonde

MR47930 said:


> Long time forum stalker..1st time posting. I live at the base of the bridge on Calvert side. Heard on the scanner they saw someone jump, saw someone floating and then he/she went under. I believe it's a recovery at this point. That's a high bridge..





I feel like I'm virtual rubbernecking.

Marie, there's not a lot to see on the bridge cam.  Just the emergency vehicles and cop car lights at the top of the bridge.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> I feel like I'm virtual rubbernecking.
> 
> Marie, there's not a lot to see on the bridge cam.  Just the emergency vehicles and cop car lights at the top of the bridge.



A few minutes ago they were panning around trying to get a clear shot of the water, trees were in the way.

I pulled up Calvert scanner, I believe they are calling in the vehicle tag now, unless it's a different call they are on.


----------



## jazz lady

MarieB said:


> Danke
> 
> I did have the right new, but it's just a blank, black screen for me. Maybe it doesn't work on mobile



This link supposedly works on mobile devices per Southern Maryland News Net:

CHARTWeb Live Traffic Cameras


----------



## edinsomd

Ahh, Spring is here finally!  The trees are starting to bloom, the robins flitting about, the herds of Harleys noisily putting from bar to bar, and the Bridge Jumpers too!


----------



## MR47930

Jumper was wearing khaki pants and a blue dress shirt if I heard the scanner correctly. Someone from base? Hope it wasn't a co-worker. Victim of sequestration?


----------



## MarieB

vraiblonde said:


> I feel like I'm virtual rubbernecking.
> 
> Marie, there's not a lot to see on the bridge cam.  Just the emergency vehicles and cop car lights at the top of the bridge.



I know. The first thing I thought about was pulling up he cam, and the I thought "what the hell for" 


Thanks.  

I pulled it up on the desktop.


----------



## MarieB

jazz lady said:


> This link supposedly works on mobile devices per Southern Maryland News Net:
> 
> CHARTWeb Live Traffic Cameras




Yep, that one works


----------



## teacherhm

*I have to speak up...*

I rarely bother commenting on ignorant posts, but I have to say that I am utterly disgusted by some of the comments in this thread. Instead of cracking jokes and/or complaining about the traffic that's occurred as a result of this person's desperation, why not try practicing some compassion? 

No matter what your views are on suicide and whether or not it's "selfish," that poor victim clearly felt there was no other way out and was in a place much darker than many of us have probably ever felt. Not only was the victim clearly in pain, but now his family and friends are going to hear the news and their lives will be changed forever as well.

I have grown up in SoMD and typically enjoy living and working here, but I have to say that I have never been more embarrassed or ashamed of where I'm from than I was while reading some of the posts in this thread.

My thoughts and prayers are with the victim's friends and family and with all of those who felt the need to make cruel comments regarding this tragedy.


----------



## MarieB

MR47930 said:


> Jumper was wearing khaki pants and a blue dress shirt if I heard the scanner correctly. Someone from base? Hope it wasn't a co-worker. Victim of sequestration?




Ugh

Somebody is going to get a terrible phone call or "visit"

I wonder how many people saw it


----------



## craberta

You don't understand people. Most everyone here on this forum are good people.


----------



## thurley42

teacherhm said:


> I rarely bother commenting on ignorant posts, but I have to say that I am utterly disgusted by some of the comments in this thread. Instead of cracking jokes and/or complaining about the traffic that's occurred as a result of this person's desperation, why not try practicing some compassion?
> 
> No matter what your views are on suicide and whether or not it's "selfish," that poor victim clearly felt there was no other way out and was in a place much darker than many of us have probably ever felt. Not only was the victim clearly in pain, but now his family and friends are going to hear the news and their lives will be changed forever as well.
> 
> I have grown up in SoMD and typically enjoy living and working here, but I have to say that I have never been more embarrassed or ashamed of where I'm from than I was while reading some of the posts in this thread.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with the victim's friends and family and with all of those who felt the need to make cruel comments regarding this tragedy.



I feel compassion for everyone who had to wait in traffic. :shrug:


----------



## MR47930

Water is flowing to the south per Coast Guard. A lot of sirens can be heard sitting in my living room with windows open. I for one will go to sleep tonight knowing the sinus headache I've had for 3 days could be much worse.


----------



## aps45819

MR47930 said:


> Jumper was wearing khaki pants and a blue dress shirt if I heard the scanner correctly.


That should narrow it down 



teacherhm said:


> that poor victim clearly felt there was no other way out.



... and that's why it's hard to feel compassion for someone who needs a massive audience to demonstrate their desperation


----------



## MR47930

aps45819 said:


> That should narrow it down
> 
> 
> 
> ... and that's why it's hard to feel compassion for someone who needs a massive audience to demonstrate their desperation



No need to be an ass..just relaying what was said on the scanner.


----------



## RPMDAD

thurley42 said:


> I feel compassion for everyone who had to wait in traffic. :shrug:



I also feel compassion for the jumper and his family. he or she did have a Mother and Father who are going to go through hell.


----------



## edinsomd

teacherhm said:


> I rarely bother commenting on ignorant posts, but I have to say that I am utterly disgusted by some of the comments in this thread. Instead of cracking jokes and/or complaining about the traffic that's occurred as a result of this person's desperation, why not try practicing some compassion?
> 
> No matter what your views are on suicide and whether or not it's "selfish," that poor victim clearly felt there was no other way out and was in a place much darker than many of us have probably ever felt. Not only was the victim clearly in pain, but now his family and friends are going to hear the news and their lives will be changed forever as well.
> 
> I have grown up in SoMD and typically enjoy living and working here, but I have to say that I have never been more embarrassed or ashamed of where I'm from than I was while reading some of the posts in this thread.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with the victim's friends and family and with all of those who felt the need to make cruel comments regarding this tragedy.



Look up "Gallows Humor" in your Funk & Wagnalls, sweetie.  I'm just happy the meltdown checked out alone, and didn't take any innocents along for the ride.


----------



## teacherhm

edinsomd said:


> Look up "Gallows Humor" in your Funk & Wagnalls, sweetie.  I'm just happy the meltdown checked out alone, and didn't take any innocents along for the ride.



"Gallow's Humor" and "considerate" are two very different things. Nevertheless, I'd argue "Gallow's Humor" and "completely unnecessary" are two of the same, "sweetie."


----------



## vraiblonde

This:


thurley42 said:


> I feel compassion for everyone who had to wait in traffic. :shrug:



And this:


aps45819 said:


> ... and that's why it's hard to feel compassion for someone who needs a massive audience to demonstrate their desperation



I feel nothing but disdain for the jumper - he's an ass in pretty much every way - but I do feel sympathy for any family members he might have had.    Hopefully he's not leaving a wife and some kids high and dry.


----------



## vraiblonde

teacherhm said:


> "Gallow's Humor" and "considerate" are two very different things. Nevertheless, I'd argue "Gallow's Humor" and "completely unnecessary" are two of the same, "sweetie."



Who is more inconsiderate:

The guy who jumped off the bridge, tying up traffic for god knows how long, and devastating his family;

or the people who are criticizing that highly inconsiderate act?


----------



## teacherhm

vraiblonde said:


> Who is more inconsiderate:
> 
> The guy who jumped off the bridge, tying up traffic for god knows how long, and devastating his family;
> 
> or the people who are criticizing that highly inconsiderate act?



It's not a competition- both are inconsiderate. However, in my opinion, taking your life (no matter how one chooses to do so) solicits more sensitivity than people making cruel comments on a forum.


----------



## vraiblonde

teacherhm said:


> It's not a competition- both are inconsiderate. However, in my opinion, taking your life (no matter how one chooses to do so) solicits more sensitivity than people making cruel comments on a forum.



I disagree.  He wanted his suicide to be highly public, and it is.


----------



## CalvertActiv

teacherhm said:


> I rarely bother commenting on ignorant posts, but I have to say that I am utterly disgusted by some of the comments in this thread. Instead of cracking jokes and/or complaining about the traffic that's occurred as a result of this person's desperation, why not try practicing some compassion?
> 
> No matter what your views are on suicide and whether or not it's "selfish," that poor victim clearly felt there was no other way out and was in a place much darker than many of us have probably ever felt. Not only was the victim clearly in pain, but now his family and friends are going to hear the news and their lives will be changed forever as well.
> 
> I have grown up in SoMD and typically enjoy living and working here, but I have to say that I have never been more embarrassed or ashamed of where I'm from than I was while reading some of the posts in this thread.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with the victim's friends and family and with all of those who felt the need to make cruel comments regarding this tragedy.



Especially if you are the owner of this website...

I'm sure I will be deleted for this comment.


----------



## kwillia

CalvertActiv said:


> Especially if you are the owner of this website...
> 
> I'm sure I will be deleted for this comment.



Naw, don't be silly... she doesn't censor you for having an opinion about her.


----------



## Bay_Kat

So this guy completely devastates his family, traumatizes some people that actually saw him jump and inconvenienced some drivers.  People feel bad for him because he was probably not in his right mind and had issues.

Say this same guy goes into a school and shoots a bunch of kids and then offs himself.  Still feel bad for him? I for one am glad that he didn't take any innocent people with him.


----------



## crazy_itch

*Ignorance*

I pray that all the people posting negative, uninformed, and just play stupid things about another human beings life realize one day you to will meet your maker. And although you may not understand what compels someone to take their own life it's not for you or I to understand. But I will say I'm pretty sure they weren't thinking about the consequences of their actions toward other people.  Obviously if they were thinking rationally you wouldn't have the opportunity to make ignorant comments. They are suffering with an illness just like everyone of us has in our lives. It's no different then diabetes, heart disease etc. But because of ignorance most people are to ashamed to get help.


----------



## RPMDAD

vraiblonde said:


> This:
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> I feel nothing but disdain for the jumper - he's an ass in pretty much every way - but I do feel sympathy for any family members he might have had.    Hopefully he's not leaving a wife and some kids high and dry.



vrai, first off i am not disagreeing with your opinion in any way shape or form, after reading a lot of your posts, i definitely get the impression that you do not like to be inconvenienced and i understand that.  I know i am a relative newbie here, and i didn't bother to do a search on this particular topic, but i am sure you can go back and find how many times the TJ bridge has been closed down to suicide jumpers versus how many times it has been closed down for idiotic drivers or broken down vehicles. I know a little about suicide, having it happen in my own family ps, they didn't jump off any local bridges. I think the person contemplating it at the time may decide, i don't want to go home and blow my brains out and let my family discover that, or decide not to do the hanging thing in their bedroom. I am thinking also that ther may be ways people of thinking of suicide may prefer over others, whether it be jumping off a bridge or drug overdose, or suicide by cop, or whatever. The TJ bridge i think was built in 1977, 36 years ago, i am not sure how many suicides have been committed off of it, one a year, two a year, three a year. I think the traffic idiots cause a lot more issues that the suicide bridge jumpers.  By the way,  I am not in any way shape or form an anti suicide, or family assisted death person in any way shape or form, depending on the prognosis of the disease and the affects on the family.


----------



## TPD

I wonder if the jumper used the phone at the top of the bridge before jumping.  Does this mean all bridges will now have to be reduced in height to about 10' or will we just outlaw them altogether?


----------



## FireBrand

I was on the end of the island photographing osprey when the dnr boat and solomons rescue squad boat came haulin' ass out of the harbor and headed around and up the river toward the bridge. We proceeded to drive off of the island and when we saw the bridge blocked up I
figured that it was probably a jumper.


----------



## meddauna

TPD said:


> I wonder if the jumper used the phone at the top of the bridge before jumping.  Does this mean all bridges will now have to be reduced in height to about 10' or will we just outlaw them altogether?


These high capacity assault bridges need to be banned.


----------



## TPD

crazy_itch said:


> I pray that all the people posting negative, uninformed, and just play stupid things about another human beings life realize one day you to will meet your maker. And although you may not understand what compels someone to take their own life it's not for you or I to understand. But I will say I'm pretty sure they weren't thinking about the consequences of their actions toward other people.  Obviously if they were thinking rationally you wouldn't have the opportunity to make ignorant comments. They are suffering with an illness just like everyone of us has in our lives. It's no different then diabetes, heart disease etc. But because of ignorance most people are to ashamed to get help.



Welcome - great first post!


----------



## CalvertActiv

meddauna said:


> These high capacity assault bridges need to be banned.



It is people like you that made the idiots in the government make that vote. Shut up.


----------



## itsbob

teacherhm said:


> I rarely bother commenting on ignorant posts, but I have to say that I am utterly disgusted by some of the comments in this thread. Instead of cracking jokes and/or complaining about the traffic that's occurred as a result of this person's desperation, why not try practicing some compassion?
> 
> No matter what your views are on suicide and whether or not it's "selfish," that poor victim clearly felt there was no other way out and was in a place much darker than many of us have probably ever felt. Not only was the victim clearly in pain, but now his family and friends are going to hear the news and their lives will be changed forever as well.
> 
> I have grown up in SoMD and typically enjoy living and working here, but I have to say that I have never been more embarrassed or ashamed of where I'm from than I was while reading some of the posts in this thread.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with the victim's friends and family and with all of those who felt the need to make cruel comments regarding this tragedy.



Me?  I'm just glad he/she was adult enough to go out alone and not takr 20 or 30 kids with him...

Other than that... little f'r could have done this at 2 AM As to not inconvenience the commuters..


----------



## GWguy

popsicle said:


> Diver stuck in traffic....  LEO went to go find him in traffic and bring him/her over.



I was stuck in the traffic heading towards the bridge.  Saw the LEO come over the bridge heading south.  Then some jerkelhead pulls up on my left followed by another car.  I'm thinking, "wtf.... why is he trying to pass me here with a cop with lights flashing coming the other way???"

Turns out this was the guy the LEO was going to escort over.  The two trucks fell in line behind the LEO and back over the bridge.

I turned around and went to L'town for dinner.


----------



## RPMDAD

itsbob said:


> Me?  I'm just glad he/she was adult enough to go out alone and not takr 20 or 30 kids with him...
> 
> Other than that... little f'r could have done this at 2 AM As to not inconvenience the commuters..



Agree with you on not taking any one else out like some psychos do.  But i guess when you decide on suicide by yorself, which i guess is a pretty major decision, your first thought would not be on inconveniencing anyone else.  Maybe the Govt. will write a book on when where and how.


----------



## Baja28

CalvertActiv said:


> It is people like you that made the idiots in the government make that vote. Shut up.


 I'm sure he'll get right on that.


----------



## Inkd

Ken King said:


> Did they at least do a double with a couple of twists?



I think they should put up a couple diving boards so they could try for a triple lindy.

If you are going, go big!!!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Inkd said:


> I think they should put up a couple diving boards so they could try for a triple lindy.
> 
> If you are going, go big!!!!



That's a jump free zone.  Can't happen.


----------



## Inkd

crazy_itch said:


> I pray that all the people posting negative, uninformed, and just play stupid things about another human beings life realize one day you to will meet your maker. And although you may not understand what compels someone to take their own life it's not for you or I to understand. But I will say I'm pretty sure they weren't thinking about the consequences of their actions toward other people.  Obviously if they were thinking rationally you wouldn't have the opportunity to make ignorant comments. They are suffering with an illness just like everyone of us has in our lives. It's no different then diabetes, heart disease etc. But because of ignorance most people are to ashamed to get help.



Every day I wake up I am prepared to meet my maker. It damn near happened yesterday. Question is, is my maker prepared to meet me?

I would disagree that they weren't thinking of the consequences of their actions towards others. I think they do think about it and disregard how others will feel. 

I know there are some people out there who are truly sick and for whatever reason they don't seek help, then there are others who are selfish and take a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## somdforever

vraiblonde said:


> I disagree.  He wanted his suicide to be highly public, and it is.



and you know this for a fact?  You really believe he/she even gave thought that their desperate act was going to inconvenience others?  If you don't know the individual, don't try to pyschoanalyze what was going through their mind!


----------



## MMDad

teacherhm said:


> I have grown up in SoMD and typically enjoy living and working here, but I have to say that I have never been more embarrassed or ashamed of where I'm from than I was while reading some of the posts in this thread.



The really messed up ones aren't locals, they are imported. The heartless one is from Nebraska.


----------



## BernieP

popsicle said:


> Diver stuck in traffic....  LEO went to go find him in traffic and bring him/her over.



and the state says there is no need to expand the bridge....


----------



## RPMDAD

MMDad said:


> The really messed up ones aren't locals, they are imported. The heartless one is from Nebraska.




Sorry MMDad, disagree with you totally sir, no disrespect intended.


----------



## vraiblonde

somdforever said:


> *and you know this for a fact? * You really believe he/she even gave thought that their desperate act was going to inconvenience others?  If you don't know the individual, don't try to pyschoanalyze what was going through their mind!



Do I know for a fact that he obviously wanted his suicide to be public?

Hello?  He jumped off a freaking bridge during rush hour traffic.

Let me make sure I understand:

Some guy goes out of his way to commit suicide in as public a way possible without taking anyone else with him cheers and now we're...not supposed to be discussing it?

Really?  You people, I swear....

I would like to suggest that if he didn't want strangers commenting about his death, he'd have found a more private method of doing it.  And yes, it would be nice if these people would think about others for a change instead of getting all wrapped around themselves to the exclusion of everything else.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> The really messed up ones aren't locals, they are imported. The heartless one is from Nebraska.



Right, because I'm the only one in this thread with no sympathy for this guy.


----------



## BernieP

itsbob said:


> Me?  I'm just glad he/she was adult enough to go out alone and not takr 20 or 30 kids with him...
> 
> Other than that... little f'r could have done this at 2 AM As to not inconvenience the commuters..



Unfortunately the "little f'r" probably had family, more then likely a family that cared.
I'll be frank, my life has sucked lately and I've strongly considered taking the off ramp to nowhere.  But fortunately I have friends who care, and while my life may suck, I don't have a mental illness.  
But for those of us with family members who "are just no right in the head", well this is a possibility we live with each day.
Because under Maryland law you have to actually attempt suicide, and because of Maryland law there is a dearth of mental health services and facilities, psychiatrists in particular.   You think law enforcement is "catch and release', you ain't seen anything until you watch the speed in which a crazy person is put out.


----------



## cheezgrits

Suicide is terrible. Yes.

Committing suicide is an act of desperation. Perhaps.

Taking pills and sliding off to sleep, a suicide that we would never hear of in the news.

Jumping off the biggest bridge in SoMD during rush hour? Wanted to go out with a show, probably a big FU to the world or their problem or whatever.

Do a deed in public, be prepared to suffer the public.

I don't feel bad for anyone involved in this. Don't know them, don't know their story.


----------



## mamatutu

somdforever said:


> and you know this for a fact?  You really believe he/she even gave thought that their desperate act was going to inconvenience others?  If you don't know the individual, don't try to pyschoanalyze what was going through their mind!



I was thinking it could have been a sudden, rash decision, and not planned at all.  Like others have said, we will never know, unless the family has insight, and cares to share it.  No matter what this person did today to end his/her life, and cause delays/inconvenience, I hope this person can rest in peace, because, obviously, in life, this person had not found peace.  Very sad, indeed.


----------



## RidgeChick

I really doubt that this guy/gal thought Oh I am going to do this now just so all the traffic will be held up for a bit, THAT'LL fix 'em.

I am sick and tired of the meanness/negativity on these damn forums. I work with a lot of people who are new to this area. AND I swear to GOD, they read these forums and think what a bunch of nasty, mean people live here. So many of you are truly embarrassing to the decent people who live here...There is such a difference between reasonable discussion and the name-calling, ignorant shyt that these forums generate. I am done. Prayers to the jumper, his/her family and to all fukking ignorant people who complained about it. You need just as much help as he did. Hopefully you will get some help -- or maybe someone will just knock you all off your damn thrones.


----------



## BadGirl

Can you all imagine the despair this guy felt that would make him want to end his life.

I can't.

My heart breaks for him and for his loved ones.  Regardless of whatever bad in his life that overwhelmed him, there are people - certainly - that love him and would be eternally devastated by his death.

I just saw on Facebook that they found him alive....I don't know if this is true or not.  But if it is, hopefully he will find treatment and counseling that will allow joy back into his life.


----------



## MADPEBS1

Karma is a B!TCH, hope all you cry baby people never have to deal with a family member who takes their live. PHUCKING copter is still flying around at 2120, Thank you for your service! Please find that person and get back to their family ASAP !!!!!!!!!!! Can imagine the pain perosn must have felt!


----------



## vraiblonde

cheezgrits said:


> probably a big FU to the world or their problem or whatever.



Guess he showed them.

Anyway, we're all conjecturing about this guy's life and family....yet we know absolutely nothing about him, not even his name.  We have zero idea why he did it.  It could be anything.  He could be anything.


----------



## cheezgrits

Jumps off the bridge and lives???

That's the ultimate in failure, right there.


----------



## cheezgrits

RidgeChick said:


> I really doubt that this guy/gal thought Oh I am going to do this now just so all the traffic will be held up for a bit, THAT'LL fix 'em.
> 
> I am sick and tired of the meanness/negativity on these damn forums. I work with a lot of people who are new to this area. AND I swear to GOD, they read these forums and think what a bunch of nasty, mean people live here. So many of you are truly embarrassing to the decent people who live here...There is such a difference between reasonable discussion and the name-calling, ignorant shyt that these forums generate. I am done. Prayers to the jumper, his/her family and to all fukking ignorant people who complained about it. You need just as much help as he did. Hopefully you will get some help -- or maybe someone will just knock you all off your damn thrones.



See, you can just choose to not read these damn forums. See how that works?

Now try it on the TV the next time you don't like what's on.

Try it with the radio when you can't stand those vulgar lyrics.

It's called personal responsibility and it's wonderful!

Plus, this is the internet, don't take it so seriously.


----------



## Bay_Kat

cheezgrits said:


> Jumps off the bridge and lives???
> 
> That's the ultimate in failure, right there.



Listening to the scanner, they haven't said anything about finding, the search seems to have gone into recovery.  Would be a miracle if they do find him alive and if so, I really hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## BadGirl

cheezgrits said:


> Jumps off the bridge and lives???
> 
> That's the ultimate in failure, right there.



No, if they did find him alive, it would be a perfect example of someone being given a second chance.


----------



## cheezgrits

Bay_Kat said:


> Listening to the scanner, they haven't said anything about finding, the search seems to have gone into recovery.  Would be a miracle if they do find him alive and if so, I really hope he gets the help he needs.



If he/she/they are alive, they need to get them on the US Diving team ASAP!


----------



## cheezgrits

BadGirl said:


> No, this is a perfect example of someone being given a second chance.



To jump again? I'd suggest something else next time.


----------



## vraiblonde

Just musing:

What would the thread be like if a longtime child rapist finally couldn't stand the guilt any longer and jumped off the bridge?

Or some guy knocked over the WaWa and shot the clerk and a little kid buying a Slurpee to death, then jumped off the bridge because he couldn't face prison?

I'm usually not willing to dole out sympathy to strangers until I know they deserve it.


----------



## RidgeChick

cheezgrits said:


> See, you can just choose to not read these damn forums. See how that works?
> 
> Now try it on the TV the next time you don't like what's on.
> 
> Try it with the radio when you can't stand those vulgar lyrics.
> 
> It's called personal responsibility and it's wonderful!
> 
> Plus, this is the internet, don't take it so seriously.



Unfortunately, I was asked about the forums by a co-worker. I was a member years ago, and rejoined after that conversation. And yes, I can turn it off - but (thank goodness), there are a few good posts now and then. Personal responsibility is one of my favorite things. So ...... I write a post critical of some very ugly comments and I am told to look away. Interesting.
As for not taking the internet seriously, that is a very convenient cop-out. Too often people use their supposed anonymity to post things they would never say face to face to someone. And, if they would say them in real life, that is even more shameful....


----------



## limblips

cheezgrits said:


> To jump again? I'd suggest something else next time.



Hoofnagle!


----------



## cheezgrits

I'm sure there will be posts about the tragic/sad/hurtful/financial/personal reasons that "drove" (pun intended)this poor soul to attempt to take their life.

Orrrrr....

How about knowing the "signs" (another TJ bridge pun intended) that foretell thoughts of suicide and ask for help. Or suck it up, realize that yes, life is tough, we all face demons/battles/heartache/despair/sadness each and every day.

And yes, I have had a close person commit suicide. I hate him for it now, he never got to meet my son, who was going to be his god child, all over a chick. Selfish bastard.

I have no sympathy for someone that does this, I don't give a fvck what the situation is/was.

There, I'm done now. Back to pissing people off in the Religion forum


----------



## vraiblonde

cheezgrits said:


> I have no sympathy for someone that does this, I don't give a fvck what the situation is/was.



What if he just got laid off because our government would rather send money to Pakistan instead of keeping Americans employed, and he was devastated at the thought of losing everything he'd worked so hard to build?

Granted, it doesn't excuse him tying up the bridge all evening, but can you imagine the turn this thread would take?

My point is that none of us know this guy, or what his life was like, or his motive in jumping.  We're just ASSuming based on whatever is going on with us, which may be entirely different than what was going on with him.


----------



## cricketmd

vraiblonde said:


> Just musing:
> 
> What would the thread be like if a longtime child rapist finally couldn't stand the guilt any longer and jumped off the bridge?
> 
> Or some guy knocked over the WaWa and shot the clerk and a little kid buying a Slurpee to death, then jumped off the bridge because he couldn't face prison?
> 
> I'm usually not willing to dole out sympathy to strangers until I know they deserve it.



I get that, but why assume the worst in a person and all the "what ifs" to justify lack of compassion? :shrug:  So far the facts are, someone took their own life and people are mad they had to take the 231 bridge instead of Solomon's bridge.  I don't think the person was thinking of this, other than he really wanted to commit suicide and go out the most dramatic way possible. You only live once, if you decide to go out, some people want to go out with a bang maybe or something versus a simple sleep with pills. I don't know but all the facts we know so far is this poor soul did NOT kill a bunch of school kids first, the person did NOT rob a bank and kill someone else or a clerk or kill a kid buying a Slurpee. He simply snapped and couldn't handle life, I think if it was premeditated he may have figured out another way. I think he just snapped and gave up on life. .. jmtc LYMI


----------



## CalvertActiv

vraiblonde said:


> Just musing:
> 
> What would the thread be like if a longtime child rapist finally couldn't stand the guilt any longer and jumped off the bridge?
> 
> Or some guy knocked over the WaWa and shot the clerk and a little kid buying a Slurpee to death, then jumped off the bridge because he couldn't face prison?
> 
> I'm usually not willing to dole out sympathy to strangers until I know they deserve it.



Guilty until proven innocent. Sounds like you have great character.


----------



## vraiblonde

cricketmd said:


> I get that, but why assume the worst in a person and all the "what ifs" to justify lack of compassion? :shrug:  So far the facts are, someone took their own life and people are mad they had to take the 231 bridge instead of Solomon's bridge.  I don't think the person was thinking of this, other than he really wanted to commit suicide and go out the most dramatic way possible. You only live once, if you decide to go out, some people want to go out with a bang maybe or something versus a simple sleep with pills. I don't know but all the facts we know so far is this poor soul did NOT kill a bunch of school kids first, the person did NOT rob a bank and kill someone else or a clerk or kill a kid buying a Slurpee. He simply snapped and couldn't handle life, I think if it was premeditated he may have figured out another way. I think he just snapped and gave up on life. .. jmtc LYMI



But you don't know any of that.  You're just assuming it of a complete stranger.


----------



## vraiblonde

CalvertActiv said:


> Guilty until proven innocent. Sounds like you have great character.



I am admitting that I know nothing about this guy or his motivation.  You can define character according to your own mores, which seem to include jumping to conclusions and guessing things you know nothing about.


----------



## RidgeChick

Death in any form is traumatic. I try to think of my audience, when I post. Would I want his family/co-workers to have their pain increased by thoughtless remarks? Years ago one of my friends had a son who was killed in a car accident. The photo on the front page of a local rag magazine showed the truck, with his legs hanging below the closed driver's door. Every person who knew this person, who worked with him, went to school with him, his cousins, friends, aunts,uncles, brothers... they all saw this while waiting in line in the grocery store, in the local 7-11.... So I try to think, "is this necessary???" before I post/say stuff. I just think we need more kindness. and I sincerely hope my lovely community here - where I have grown up - my family for generations has lived and raised families -- I just hope we aren't losing decentness, kindness, compassion. but from some of these horrible comments, I am afraid that is exactly what is happening.....


----------



## 4ps

Amen! There was still a life lost, and at least YOUR family members came home tonight. It's a sad time...because someone lost HOPE.


----------



## cricketmd

vraiblonde said:


> But you don't know any of that.  You're just assuming it of a complete stranger.



Really? If he had held up a bank first or killed a kid buying a slurpee or killed kids in a school setting, trust me, we would have heard about it by now and you know this. I know you IRL... you are egging this on.  To me it seems like someone was suffering from depression and lack of knowledge or even caring enough to try to help themselves through it. The person more than likely has loved ones that are suffering and asking.. why? why? and stuff... :shrug: Yes inconsiderate if you have people that love you, but maybe the person couldn't see that and thought that low of themselves that they were unlovable and a burden to their family or something. I don't know but I will say a pray for the person and his family.


----------



## Bay_Kat

cricketmd said:


> Really? If he had held up a bank first or killed a kid buying a slurpee or killed kids in a school setting, trust me, we would have heard about it by now and you know this. I know you IRL... you are egging this on.  To me it seems like someone was suffering from depression and lack of knowledge or even caring enough to try to help themselves through it. The person more than likely has loved ones that are suffering and asking.. why? why? and stuff... :shrug: Yes inconsiderate if you have people that love you, but maybe the person couldn't see that and thought that low of themselves that they were unlovable and a burden to their family or something. I don't know but I will say a pray for the person and his family.



Honest question here, Adam Lanza went into a school and killed all of those kids and teachers after killing his own mother and then killed himself.  Should we feel bad for him?

This was all over the news, just like the person jumping from the bridge is here on the forums.  Don't attack me, it's just an honest question.


----------



## Rt235

cheezgrits said:


> I'm sure there will be posts about the tragic/sad/hurtful/financial/personal reasons that "drove" (pun intended)this poor soul to attempt to take their life.
> 
> Orrrrr....
> 
> How about knowing the "signs" (another TJ bridge pun intended) that foretell thoughts of suicide and ask for help. Or suck it up, realize that yes, life is tough, we all face demons/battles/heartache/despair/sadness each and every day.
> 
> And yes, I have had a close person commit suicide. I hate him for it now, he never got to meet my son, who was going to be his god child, all over a chick. Selfish bastard.
> 
> I have no sympathy for someone that does this, I don't give a fvck what the situation is/was.
> 
> There, I'm done now. Back to pissing people off in the Religion forum



Obviously you failed to see his pain and neglected to reach out out him to get help. So much for being a "close" friend! And look how much control he STILL has over you now for you to state you hate him and call him a selfish bastard.
Pretty smart guy to hook you in for the rest of YOUR life!!!
Such a wonderful momma you must be...NOT!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

cricketmd said:


> Really? If he had held up a bank first or killed a kid buying a slurpee or killed kids in a school setting, trust me, we would have heard about it by now and you know this. I know you IRL... you are egging this on.  To me it seems like someone was suffering from depression and lack of knowledge or even caring enough to try to help themselves through it. The person more than likely has loved ones that are suffering and asking.. why? why? and stuff... :shrug: Yes inconsiderate if you have people that love you, but maybe the person couldn't see that and thought that low of themselves that they were unlovable and a burden to their family or something. I don't know but I will say a pray for the person and his family.



I fully admit I have no idea why he jumped.  I can't be any clearer than that.  I was not accusing or disparaging him at all - I know nothing zip zero nada about him.

My grandfather killed himself in a very thoughtful and planned out manner rather than go the distance with his Alzheimers.  We, the family, thought it was the bravest thing we'd ever heard of anyone doing.  It was his last gift to his wife, to not have to watch him waste away for years, and he was horrified at the thought of her having to care for him.

So...  :shrug:  People don't always kill themselves because they're momentarily depressed.


----------



## cricketmd

vraiblonde said:


> I fully admit I have no idea why he jumped.  I can't be any clearer than that.  I was not accusing or disparaging him at all - I know nothing zip zero nada about him.
> 
> My grandfather killed himself in a very thoughtful and planned out manner rather than go the distance with his Alzheimers.  We, the family, thought it was the bravest thing we'd ever heard of anyone doing.  It was his last gift to his wife, to not have to watch him waste away for years, and he was horrified at the thought of her having to care for him.
> 
> So...  :shrug:  People don't always kill themselves because they're momentarily depressed.



I agree and that's why I said, maybe he felt like a burden on his family (for whatever reason). Sorry about your grandfather


----------



## thurley42

Sounds like there is enough of you all. You could all have a circle of love and song Kumbaya.


----------



## RidgeChick

Bay_Kat said:


> Honest question here, Adam Lanza went into a school and killed all of those kids and teachers after killing his own mother and then killed himself.  Should we feel bad for him?
> 
> This was all over the news, just like the person jumping from the bridge is here on the forums.  Don't attack me, it's just an honest question.



 There is no comparison in these 2 situations. None.


----------



## mitzi

Inkd said:


> I think they should put up a couple diving boards so they could try for a triple lindy.
> 
> If you are going, go big!!!!



Maybe they were practicing for the show "Splash". I know mean and I'll probably be punished. I do feel for their family though.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RidgeChick said:


> There is no comparison in these 2 situations. None.



They both took their own lives, they did it in different ways and we have no idea why either of them did it.


----------



## cricketmd

Bay_Kat said:


> Honest question here, Adam Lanza went into a school and killed all of those kids and teachers after killing his own mother and then killed himself.  Should we feel bad for him?
> 
> This was all over the news, just like the person jumping from the bridge is here on the forums.  Don't attack me, it's just an honest question.



There's a difference between being deranged and  homicidal versus simply  suicidal. You are missing the forest through the trees.  The person did NOT kill other people first, he simply tried to "check out"... and somehow if this person did kill a bunch of school kids and his mother and then jumped off the Solomon's bridge y'all would still take issue with it inconvienicing  your commute and traffic. Whatever.  Someone felt bad enough to try to take their own life (NOT OTHERS) and somehow he's getting compared to Adam Lanza... you can't possibly be serious.  This is beyond wasting any more of my time to try to even answer to someone that cant comprehend basic facts from imaginary grandiose  speculation.  You unilaterally have all the answers no matter how delusional they are. Have at it!!


----------



## Rt235

Wow!!!!  Is this a record?

"Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 653 (72 members and 581 guests)."


----------



## Bay_Kat

cricketmd said:


> There's a difference between being deranged and  homicidal versus simply  suicidal. You are missing the forest through the trees.  The person did NOT kill other people first, he simply tried to "check out"... and somehow if this person did kill a bunch of school kids and his mother and then jumped off the Solomon's bridge y'all would still take issue with it inconvienicing  your commute and traffic. Whatever.  Someone felt bad enough to try to take their own life (NOT OTHERS) and somehow he's getting compared to Adam Lanza... you can't possibly be serious.  This is beyond wasting any more of my time to try to even answer to someone that cant comprehend basic facts from imaginary grandiose  speculation.  You unilaterally have all the answers no matter how delusional they are. Have at it!!



Not comparing, contrasting.  I'm saying they both took their own lives, but in different ways.  No matter what, they both left behind grieving families, whether it was their own or someone else's.


----------



## MMM_donuts

I think it takes a lot of balls to commit suicide in a way that is nearly sure to succeed.  That's a kind of commitment that amazes and shocks me, boggles my mind.  

I mean, it's not like the jumper gets to hide in the back of their own funeral and say "Ha, I knew it!  You DO care!"  They are really gone.  Removed from the equation.  Forever.  With no more opportunity to ever right any wrongs or turn things around.  It's so final.  All hope is gone.


----------



## cricketmd

Bay_Kat said:


> Not comparing, contrasting.  I'm saying they both took their own lives, but in different ways.  No matter what, they both left behind grieving families, whether it was their own or someone else's.




Well, there is this  huge blind eye you are taking towards unobjectively comparing the two.
One is a Villan - he kills others then himself, the other is a Villan painted in the same stroke of the brush, because he (tragically to you) holds up traffic on account of his death... you can't be serious. At least I would hope not. This could have been your brother, your father, your uncle or your son. How would you have felt? Please answer, its a valid question.


----------



## Bay_Kat

cricketmd said:


> Well, there is this  huge blind eye you are taking towards unobjectively comparing the two.
> One is a Villan - he kills others then himself, the other is a Villan painted in the same stroke of the brush, because he uneventfully holds up traffic on account of his death... you can't be serious. At least I would hope not. This could have been your brother, your father, your uncle or your son. How would you have felt? Please answer, its a valid question.



In all honesty I would have been angry as hell.  Not for the traffic, or the other inconveniences, but for the sheer fact that they would not get help.  I've known people that have had suicidal thoughts and have almost gone all the way with it, but they got help and it never came to the point that I would have to grieve due to a suicide.


----------



## mamatutu

cricketmd said:


> Well, there is this  huge blind eye you are taking towards unobjectively comparing the two.
> One is a Villan - he kills others then himself, the other is a Villan painted in the same stroke of the brush, because he (tragically to you) holds up traffic on account of his death... you can't be serious. At least I would hope not. This could have been your brother, your father, your uncle or your son. How would you have felt? Please answer, its a valid question.



I get what you are saying.  The TJ Bridge jumper took their own life, and no one else's.  Lanza took others' lives before he took his own.  There is no comparison here, whatsoever.  Apples and oranges, to say the least.  I am in awe how this thread exploded, and what has been said here; good and bad.

I do want to add that we don't know the whole story, and there could be more to it, as it unfolds.  We don't really know what the "jumper" did before he/she jumped.  I hope nothing. Also, I think that something like this incident is so unnerving to our relatively tranquil, beautiful place in which we live; that people react impulsively to a tragic incident that comes out of nowhere, and want to act out, because they don't know how to handle it.  Human reaction is a very curious and fascinating thing.  No offense meant, or pun intended, but there is a lot of back paddling going on in this thread, now.


----------



## cricketmd

Bay_Kat said:


> In all honesty I would have been angry as hell.  Not for the traffic, or the other inconveniences, but for the sheer fact that they would not get help.  I've known people that have had suicidal thoughts and have almost gone all the way with it, but they got help and it never came to the point that I would have to grieve due to a suicide.



Well, then I'd think you'd have extra compassion for someone that felt so helpless and hopeless to even bother to get help? :shrug: They were so far down. :shrug: I'd think you of all people would have even more compassion for someone in this predicament. They probably felt more helpless and hopeless to even seek help. 

You are blessed that your "known people" got help. Not everyone is blessed to have the "hope" involved and love for one self to not attempt it and seek help. This person was not as blessed as your "known people". :shrug: Just saying... I'd think you'd be even more understanding and caring and certainly NOT comparing them to mass murderers, etc...  :shrug: Just saying.


----------



## RidgeChick

Bay_Kat said:


> So this guy completely devastates his family, traumatizes some people that actually saw him jump and inconvenienced some drivers.  People feel bad for him because he was probably not in his right mind and had issues.
> 
> Say this same guy goes into a school and shoots a bunch of kids and then offs himself.  Still feel bad for him? I for one am glad that he didn't take any innocent people with him.




:shrug:


----------



## Bay_Kat

RidgeChick said:


> :shrug:



Sorry if it sounded harsh, but no one could have stopped the guy short of anyone that actually knew him and saw any signs at a very early stage.


----------



## vraiblonde

cricketmd said:


> I'd think you'd be even more understanding and caring and certainly NOT comparing them to mass murderers, etc...  :shrug: Just saying.



I didn't see her comparing this guy to a mass murderer.  I saw her making an observation as to the outpouring of grief over a suicide, from people who have no idea who this guy was or what his life was like.  You're all responding to the act itself, not the person involved, because you don't know him or anything about him.

As she said, she was contrasting the two, not comparing them.

That said, everyone's life is their own responsibility to make of what they will.  People overcome adversity every single day and live healthy productive lives.  It's pretty difficult to read a story about someone who was raped and beaten, turned into a paraplegic, and went on to become a doctor or win an Olympic gold medal or run a successful business, then think whatever piddly thing going on with you is so earth shattering that you must end it all. 

I am inspired by the courage of others.  It would be nice if everyone else was, too.  Cowardice and self-pity leave me cold.


----------



## Inkd

MMM_donuts said:


> I think it takes a lot of balls to commit suicide in a way that is nearly sure to succeed.  That's a kind of commitment that amazes and shocks me, boggles my mind.
> 
> I mean, it's not like the jumper gets to hide in the back of their own funeral and say "Ha, I knew it!  You DO care!"  They are really gone.  Removed from the equation.  Forever.  With no more opportunity to ever right any wrongs or turn things around.  It's so final.  All hope is gone.



My brother is a cop and used to live at the end of a non-paved county road. It was a dumping spot for christmas trees and trees the county had cut down. You could drive a little ways down a path and it wasn't unusual to have a parked car there at night with some kids practicing some horizontal hand to hand combat.

So he gets off work one night and there is a car parked there. He needs to walk to dog and doesn't want the dog to run up to the car so he lights it up with his spotlight. Instead of a couple heads popping up from the back seat, he sees a body swinging from a branch.

Turns out a guy tied a rope to his bumper, threw it over a branch, noosed himself, cut both wrists and jumped.

My brothers only comment was that he certainly was thorough.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Inkd said:


> My brother is a cop and used to live at the end of a non-paved county road. It was a dumping spot for christmas trees and trees the county had cut down. You could drive a little ways down a path and it wasn't unusual to have a parked car there at night with some kids practicing some horizontal hand to hand combat.
> 
> So he gets off work one night and there is a car parked there. He needs to walk to dog and doesn't want the dog to run up to the car so he lights it up with his spotlight. Instead of a couple heads popping up from the back seat, he sees a body swinging from a branch.
> 
> Turns out a guy tied a rope to his bumper, threw it over a branch, noosed himself, cut both wrists and jumped.
> 
> My brothers only comment was that he certainly was thorough.



There are some that attempt it and don't succeed and that's considered a cry for help, but then there are those who do it and are as your brother would say "thorough" and get it done, those are the ones that absolutely want to do it and no one is going to stop them.


----------



## cricketmd

vraiblonde said:


> I didn't see her comparing this guy to a mass murderer.
> 
> 
> I am inspired by the courage of others.  It would be nice if everyone else was, too.  Cowardice and self-pity leave me cold.



 1)  this was her post:  "Honest question here, Adam Lanza went into a school and killed all of those kids and teachers after killing his own mother and then killed himself. Should we feel bad for him?" Well, yes... this is her comparing this guy to a mass murderer.

2) Cowardice and selfpity has nothing to do with a brain's chemical imbalance and depression. It's a real medical condition, imo.

The poor guy tried to end his life today, and people feel more mad at him for the traffic delays.. wtf is wrong with people these days .


----------



## mamatutu

Brrrrrr!!!!  It is cold in here, and it was really warm outside, today!


----------



## TTTGAS

mamatutu said:


> Brrrrrr!!!!  It is cold in here, and it was really warm outside, today!



The act of suicide is both sad and also is selfish. It's sad that someone is in such pain and it's sad that their selfish act will now leave all who care and love them in such terrible pain.


----------



## mamatutu

TTTGAS said:


> The act of suicide is both sad and also is selfish. It's sad that someone is in such pain and it's sad that their selfish act will now leave all who care and love them in such terrible pain.



With all due respect, I do not agree with you.  Why is it a selfish act to take one's own life?; it is my/your life.  Yes, the people left behind are sad, and bewildered, and in some ways feel guilty for whatever happened, being aware, or not.  Bottom line is, a life is one's own; to do as I/you decide.  No matter how death takes a loved one, it will always cause some degree of pain because we loved them.  But, to say suicide is selfish is wrong.  I know it is a sin, but the sinner will be the one to deal with it, and make peace with their God.  We will all die in the end.  I would like to know if BG's info from FB had any merit.  It would be amazing if the 'jumper' was still alive.  Hope springs eternal.


----------



## mamatutu

Rt235 said:


> Obviously you failed to see his pain and neglected to reach out out him to get help. So much for being a "close" friend! And look how much control he STILL has over you now for you to state you hate him and call him a selfish bastard.
> Pretty smart guy to hook you in for the rest of YOUR life!!!
> Such a wonderful momma you must be...NOT!!!



I really have a problem with you commenting on this thread at all; Mr. Fabricate.  As in, the false thread about a vehicle going over the same bridge into the water; that wasn't true.  Yes, I will keep beating the dead horse that you are. :  Karma really is a bitch!


----------



## TTTGAS

mamatutu said:


> With all due respect, I do not agree with you.  Why is it a selfish act to take one's own life?; it is my/your life.  Yes, the people left behind are sad, and bewildered, and in some ways feel guilty for whatever happened, being aware, or not.  Bottom line is, a life is one's own; to do as I/you decide.  No matter how death takes a loved one, it will always cause some degree of pain because we loved them.  But, to say suicide is selfish is wrong.  I know it is a sin, but the sinner will be the one to deal with it, and make peace with their God.  We will all die in the end.  I would like to know if BG's info from FB had any merit.  It would be amazing if the 'jumper' was still alive.  Hope springs eternal.



It's fine to not agree and I still feel it is selfish, not that it is their intention but nonetheless it is a result. It is your life or my life but what we choose to do in our life can have a terrible impact on all who care about you. Bewildered is an understatement, more like devastated.


----------



## mamatutu

TTTGAS said:


> It's fine to not agree and I still feel it is selfish, not that it is their intention but nonetheless it is a result. It is your life or my life but what we choose to do in our life can have a terrible impact on all who care about you. Bewildered is an understatement, more like devastated.



How can it be selfish?  If you don't want to live, you don't want to live; period. Personal choice.  I do have to tell you that my future son-in-law's parents had two sons.  Now, they have one because of suicide, and sil is now only child.  I can't say I have walked in the shoes of a family that has lost someone to suicide, but I am learning from my future in-laws that it always affects your life.  I get that.  I am just saying that our life is our own to play out as we want.  Good first posts!


----------



## dawn

Bay_Kat said:


> Listening to the scanner, they haven't said anything about finding, the search seems to have gone into recovery.  Would be a miracle if they do find him alive and if so, I really hope he gets the help he needs.



Southern Maryland News Net (I think) said there was a body floating and going towards shore which gave the impression he may have been alive.





Bay_Kat said:


> In all honesty I would have been angry as hell.  Not for the traffic, or the other inconveniences, but for the sheer fact that they would not get help.  I've known people that have had suicidal thoughts and have almost gone all the way with it, but they got help and it never came to the point that I would have to grieve due to a suicide.



The people you know are lucky.  I was not one that was lucky enough to NOT grieve.  Some people get help and still commit suicide.   I know a person that got help and went to the same doctor for over 5 years.   Was committed to the hospital on several occasions, got several different medicines throughout the five years, the doctor over and under prescribed, even after my friend said they had suicidal thoughts.  My friend went to the doctor was yet prescribe another medicine and my friend died at their own hand five days later.     So my friend tried to get help, trusted the doctor to help and the doctor failed.  




cricketmd said:


> 1)  The poor guy tried to end his life today, and people feel more mad at him for the traffic delays.. wtf is wrong with people these days .



I would rather sit in traffic for an hour and be in a hurry to go nowhere than to have the burden that is placed on someone that feels like their world is worth dying over.  

Sadly, I have known 4 people that have committed suicide and all in the last five or less years, with two in the past 7 months!   One took a gun to their head, one walked in front of a tractor trailer, one hung themselves and one took a deadly mixture of pills.   All four died for reasons they thought were important in their life.     Nobody is perfect, yet so many people come on here  and are so quick to judge.    I dont think any of the four people I mentioned thought for a brief moment, gee what will this do to traffic, what will this do to the person that has to remove the rope, what will this do to the person that has to clean my mess.   What I think they thought was they were a burden to their love ones and they would be better off without them.   People that get to that point, some are lucky enough to find out that whatever the problem it can be fixed.   Some are not so lucky.


----------



## Rt235

mamatutu said:


> I really have a problem with you commenting on this thread at all; Mr. Fabricate.  As in, the false thread about a vehicle going over the same bridge into the water; that wasn't true.  Yes, I will keep beating the dead horse that you are. :  Karma really is a bitch!



It is a shame that you have decided to be the Chief Judge and Jury here.
I paid for my thoughtless, and reckless statement made after a few beers and shooing the sh1t with my buddies.
I have been reprimanded for this and made amends.

But if you feel to keep beating me it, go right ahead, because the only person you are hurting is yourself.

If I have that much control and influence over you when this is past history, you are a sad woman!

Thank you for renting out all your brain space to me for free!!! 

FYI: It  IS  YOUR problem, not mine! 

I for one, am not bothered by you in the least. For the record, I feel sorry for you to have so much spite and hate in your soul, and we will continue to pray for you to find peace.


----------



## perfectorec

I wouldn't get too worked up over the thoughtless and heartless posts of a few who consider traffic being backed up a greater tragedy then the loss of life itself.  Remember this is the internet, a safe haven for folks to hide under the cloak of anonymity and spew all the garbage they want with zero accountability. 

My guess is they won't be saying the same heartless lines to their co-workers face-to-face at the water cooler tomorrow morning for fear of looking like a despicable human being.


----------



## mamatutu

Rt235 said:


> It is a shame that you have decided to be the Chief Judge and Jury here.
> I paid for my thoughtless, and reckless statement made after a few beers and shooing the sh1t with my buddies.
> I have been reprimanded for this and made amends.
> 
> But if you feel to keep beating me it, go right ahead, because the only person you are hurting is yourself.
> 
> If I have that much control and influence over you when this is past history, you are a sad woman!
> 
> Thank you for renting out all your brain space to me for free!!!
> 
> FYI: It  IS  YOUR problem, not mine!
> 
> I for one, am not bothered by you in the least. For the record, I feel sorry for you to have so much spite and hate in your soul, and we will continue to pray for you to find peace.



It wasn't just that thread that you paid your dues for.  You are one of the self righteous, holier than thou members on here, and you attacked me early on, for no reason.  You are, also, a member of the 'share PMs in public club'.  I don't think you are a nice person, and, yes, I will continue to dog you, beat your dead horse, etc. Don't feel sorry for me; I've got your number, so to speak.  Oh, and stuff your "pray for you to find peace" crap. I am fine.  You are a hypocrite; plain and simple.  I never think about you until you post. Any questions?

I will put it this way.  I respect baja and vrai more than you.  They do not like me, either, but they, at least, are true to their convictions.  Hope that helps.  Sorry, to be part of taking this thread off topic; considering the very serious nature of the situation.  Apologies to all.


----------



## TTTGAS

mamatutu said:


> How can it be selfish?  If you don't want to live, you don't want to live; period. Personal choice.  I do have to tell you that my future son-in-law's parents had two sons.  Now, they have one because of suicide, and sil is now only child.  I can't say I havure walked in the shoes of a family that has lost someone to suicide, but I am learning from my future in-laws that it always affects your life.  I get that.  I am just saying that our life is our own to play out as we want.  Good first posts!



I could not imagine anyone's life to ever be the same and if we all just do what we want at a desparate time without reguard to the impact of your actions then it's selfish. Who knows, maybe if they thought about family at the time of their decision, they would not have jumped. No one knows what drove this person to that point, it's a shame, but I feel for those left to deal with it.


----------



## Rt235

Having spent 2 years working in a community crisis center, which was also the Suicide Hotline, I had extensive training to answer that phone.

Suicide is a very complicated situation of which there are so many layers and factors that play into the total dark despair of an individual who has lost all hope. They are hanging on by one thread...and that is that person answering the phone, and our job was to help them find more threads to hang onto to.
For one caller, it was his dog that I heard barking in the background. Long story, but he did not kill himself, he got help!


There were times I had to keep the person talking while the police responded, and  waiting for the cop to say, "OK, We are here. All is all right", or to hear the sound of a gun going off and not knowing if the suicide was completed or not.
There is a high burnout/turnover rate in that job!

There is a lot of help out there and as earlier posted, not all that help works. The disease of depression is just now being understood in relation to how neurotransmitters, hormones, drugs, etc impact mood, behavior, depression and which therapeutic drugs work and don't work.

Someone died today, it was their choice. Granted it messed up traffic and a few people got pissed off because of it. But someone lost a family member, a friend, an office worker, and that is sad. Every human life is precious and has value.

I would hope that when the facts become clear, people here will be a bit kinder in their closing opinions of the event.

Unless there was a note, and even if there was, none of us will really know the truth behind this death.
If you have a friend who is down and talks of suicide, and after a while of being "down" they are all up and focused, be warned, that once a decision is made, the weight of the pain is lessened and that person has a plan which will give them release from their situation.

We used an assessment tool called "S A L"  How soon? How available? How lethal? there was a number scale that was used. The higher the number, the soon the suicide.

Let this be a lesson to all of us to keep better tabs on our friends and ask the hard and often uncomfortable question: " Are you planning to kill yourself?"

Get them the help they need, they may live and thank you for it.

Peace.

If you or someone you know is contemplating suicide support is available at  www.suicidehotline.com/Maryland, or by calling *(800) 784-2433*


----------



## Rt235

mamatutu said:


> It wasn't just that thread that you paid your dues for.  You are one of the self righteous, holier than thou members on here.  And, you are, also, a member of the 'share PMs in public club'.  I don't think you are a nice person, and, yes, I will continue to dog you, beat your dead horse, etc. Don't feel sorry for me; I've got your number, so to speak.  Oh, and stuff your "pray for you to find peace" crap.  You are a hypocrite; plain and simple.  I never think about you until you post. Any questions?



No, I choose to Not waste my time with you anymore.


----------



## mamatutu

Rt235 said:


> No, I choose to Not waste my time with you anymore.



Thank you!!!   You have said this before, but, whatever.  My daughter and I did the crisis hotline for Calvert for quite some time.  So, again, get over yourself. And, again, apologies to all for these posts between 235 and I to be off topic.  I have not lost focus of the reason for this thread.  God bless us all, and the dearly departed.


----------



## Rt235

This is from a news article from March 7, 2007 about suicides from the bridge.

"At least 12 people have jumped from the nearly 30-year-old Thomas Johnson bridge, according to archived news reports. Only four survived."

It is 140 feet from bridge to water.

The article goes on to talk about the nature of jumpers and why there is no fence or barrier on with the 301 bridge or this one.

Here is the link: 

Bridge jumps prompt talk of phones, barriers
Wednesday, March 7, 2007

*From the Baltimore Sun, July 23, 1992:* One of this 4 survivors:

Man survives dive off Patuxent bridge Police chased suspect through 2 counties.

July 23, 1992|By Sheridan Lyons | Sheridan Lyons,Staff Writer

A complaint about a loud car radio led to a chase early today that ended with a spectacular high dive from the top of the Gov. Thomas Johnson bridge over the Patuxent River.

Timothy Kenneth Hoofnagle, 28, of Lusby, Calvert County, was in fair condition with no serious injuries at the Washington Hospital Center trauma unit.


----------



## BOP

MMDad said:


> The really messed up ones aren't locals, they are imported. The heartless one is from Nebraska.



Ban imports!  Ban Nebraska!


----------



## FED_UP

Wow jumper again, what is it with this bridge?


----------



## cheezgrits

Rt235 said:


> Obviously you failed to see his pain and neglected to reach out out him to get help. So much for being a "close" friend! And look how much control he STILL has over you now for you to state you hate him and call him a selfish bastard.
> Pretty smart guy to hook you in for the rest of YOUR life!!!
> Such a wonderful momma you must be...NOT!!!



And to prove vrai's point about people ASSuming and jumpint to know it all conclusions....

1. Saw his pain, talked to him often and had helped him go to counseling.
2. He was 2000 miles away when he did it.
3. Yes, he was a close friend.
4. Yes, it has hooked me for life, I miss and think of him everyday.
5. Yes, still mad about it and always will be.
6. I'm not a momma, I have balls, you idiot.
7. Just who the fvck are you to judge me?


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> I think when someone does this and ties up bridge traffic, they should fish him out and let the stopped motorists beat the #### out of him.
> 
> Of course if hitting that water like a brick wall didn't kill him, the water temp will do it within a few minutes. * I do not understand the attraction of jumping off the bridge*.


You could do some sight seeing on the way down.....but you could only do it once.


----------



## nomoney

perfectorec said:


> My guess is they won't be saying the same heartless lines to their co-workers face-to-face at the water cooler tomorrow morning for fear of looking like a despicable human being.


 

No, but I did say "yay!  good crab year!"


----------



## withrespect

This thread has upset me more than any thread I have read on the forums to date.  Suicide is a serious situation that affects so many people. Saying this person is an idiot for doing this infuriates me... 

My aunt was schizophrenic and had scoliosis so bad that she couldnt get out of bed.  She was in so much pain and was so messed up in the head from her disease that she didnt realize the effect it would have on everyone.  She took a whole bottle of aspirin to kill herself.  No, I don't think she was an idiot.  I think she was in pain. 

My brother-in-law was severely depressed and had a mental disorder as well.  He locked himself in a garage and turned on three motorcycles to kill himself. Was he an idiot? No, he was in pain and "didn't want to bother the world with his problems anymore."

I am pretty well known around here for being mentally unstable and somewhat of an idiot from time to time. Depression and anxiety are not something easy to live with and going on with your day-to-day life and thinking about having to deal with tomorrow doesnt always seem like the easiest option.  Sometimes ending it sounds like it would be better for everyone. 

I feel bad for this family and I sympathize for the jumper.


----------



## So_what

So how come there's nothing about this from any of the news outlets? :shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

So_what said:


> So how come there's nothing about this from any of the news outlets? :shrug:



SMNEWSNET had a post about it then it went POOF...


----------



## bulldog

For someone who was "done", you sure had a lot to add. 




RidgeChick said:


> I really doubt that this guy/gal thought Oh I am going to do this now just so all the traffic will be held up for a bit, THAT'LL fix 'em.
> 
> I am sick and tired of the meanness/negativity on these damn forums. I work with a lot of people who are new to this area. AND I swear to GOD, they read these forums and think what a bunch of nasty, mean people live here. So many of you are truly embarrassing to the decent people who live here...There is such a difference between reasonable discussion and the name-calling, ignorant shyt that these forums generate. *I am done.* Prayers to the jumper, his/her family and to all fukking ignorant people who complained about it. You need just as much help as he did. Hopefully you will get some help -- or maybe someone will just knock you all off your damn thrones.





RidgeChick said:


> Unfortunately, I was asked about the forums by a co-worker. I was a member years ago, and rejoined after that conversation. And yes, I can turn it off - but (thank goodness), there are a few good posts now and then. Personal responsibility is one of my favorite things. So ...... I write a post critical of some very ugly comments and I am told to look away. Interesting.
> As for not taking the internet seriously, that is a very convenient cop-out. Too often people use their supposed anonymity to post things they would never say face to face to someone. And, if they would say them in real life, that is even more shameful....





RidgeChick said:


> Death in any form is traumatic. I try to think of my audience, when I post. Would I want his family/co-workers to have their pain increased by thoughtless remarks? Years ago one of my friends had a son who was killed in a car accident. The photo on the front page of a local rag magazine showed the truck, with his legs hanging below the closed driver's door. Every person who knew this person, who worked with him, went to school with him, his cousins, friends, aunts,uncles, brothers... they all saw this while waiting in line in the grocery store, in the local 7-11.... So I try to think, "is this necessary???" before I post/say stuff. I just think we need more kindness. and I sincerely hope my lovely community here - where I have grown up - my family for generations has lived and raised families -- I just hope we aren't losing decentness, kindness, compassion. but from some of these horrible comments, I am afraid that is exactly what is happening.....





RidgeChick said:


> There is no comparison in these 2 situations. None.





RidgeChick said:


> :shrug:


----------



## desertrat

BernieP said:


> and the state says there is no need to expand the bridge....



They did?


----------



## kwillia

withrespect said:


> This thread has upset me more than any thread I have read on the forums to date.  Suicide is a serious situation that affects so many people. Saying this person is an idiot for doing this infuriates me...
> 
> My aunt was schizophrenic and had scoliosis so bad that she couldnt get out of bed.  She was in so much pain and was so messed up in the head from her disease that she didnt realize the effect it would have on everyone.  She took a whole bottle of aspirin to kill herself.  No, I don't think she was an idiot.  I think she was in pain.
> 
> My brother-in-law was severely depressed and had a mental disorder as well.  He locked himself in a garage and turned on three motorcycles to kill himself. Was he an idiot? No, he was in pain and "didn't want to bother the world with his problems anymore."
> 
> I am pretty well known around here for being mentally unstable and somewhat of an idiot from time to time. Depression and anxiety are not something easy to live with and going on with your day-to-day life and thinking about having to deal with tomorrow doesnt always seem like the easiest option.  Sometimes ending it sounds like it would be better for everyone.
> 
> I feel bad for this family and I sympathize for the jumper.



I think your post hit the nail right smack dab on the head... either we can comprehend the thought of committing suicide or we can't. Those who can tend to sympathize with the jumper and their family and friends... those who can't tend to be disgusted and/or angry at the idea of it.


----------



## Baja28

withrespect said:


> This thread has upset me more than any thread I have read on the forums to date.  Suicide is a serious situation that affects so many people. Saying this person is an idiot for doing this infuriates me...
> 
> My aunt was schizophrenic and had scoliosis so bad that she couldnt get out of bed.  She was in so much pain and was so messed up in the head from her disease that she didnt realize the effect it would have on everyone.  She took a whole bottle of aspirin to kill herself.  No, I don't think she was an idiot.  I think she was in pain.
> 
> My brother-in-law was severely depressed and had a mental disorder as well.  He locked himself in a garage and turned on three motorcycles to kill himself. Was he an idiot? No, he was in pain and "didn't want to bother the world with his problems anymore."
> 
> I am pretty well known around here for being mentally unstable and somewhat of an idiot from time to time. Depression and anxiety are not something easy to live with and going on with your day-to-day life and thinking about having to deal with tomorrow doesnt always seem like the easiest option.  Sometimes ending it sounds like it would be better for everyone.
> 
> I feel bad for this family and I sympathize for the jumper.





kwillia said:


> I think your post hit the nail right smack dab on the head... either we can comprehend the thought of committing suicide or we can't. Those who can tend to sympathize with the jumper and their family and friends... those who can't tend to be disgusted and/or angry at the idea of it.


Many/most of the posts are relating to him/her jumping from the bridge making a big production out of it. I agree with them.  

There are much quieter ways to end your suffering without affecting entire communities. 

Sorry for your losses WR.


----------



## NextJen

I don't consider myself a heartless person. I have compassion for folks who are going through life issues and facing daunting situations and feel like there is nowhere to turn. Been there, and thankfully, by the grace of God I pushed through and persevered. 

However, I am a practical person and made a simple comment on the Southern Maryland News Net FB post yesterday and got totally blasted for it. I simply asked why traffic was stopped on the bridge if the jumper was in the water? There was no mention in the original FB post of the car being on the bridge. So, the NewsNet came back and said the car was there and it was a crime scene...then I got bashed.  

Being a practical person, I still don't understand why the car couldn't have immediately been towed off of the bridge. If it wasn't involved in an accident, and there was no need for reconstruction, why couldn't it be towed out of the way to let hundreds, if not thousands of people get to where they need to be.  It's not like everyone is just in a hurry for no reason. There are people out there that have children to pick up from daycare or school or they will be charged a late fee, or possibly other instances that require them to be somewhere urgently.

Asking why a car couldn't be towed does not make me inhumane. The person was in the water and that is where the effort needed to be focused to try to save or find them. The car could be moved and then examined for suicide notes or what have you, after it is off of the bridge.


----------



## kwillia

NextJen said:


> I don't consider myself a heartless person. I have compassion for folks who are going through life issues and facing daunting situations and feel like there is nowhere to turn. Been there, and thankfully, by the grace of God I pushed through and persevered.
> 
> However, I am a practical person and made a simple comment on the Southern Maryland News Net FB post yesterday and got totally blasted for it. I simply asked why traffic was stopped on the bridge if the jumper was in the water? There was no mention in the original FB post of the car being on the bridge. So, the NewsNet came back and said the car was there and it was a crime scene...then I got bashed.
> 
> Being a practical person, I still don't understand why the car couldn't have immediately been towed off of the bridge. If it wasn't involved in an accident, and there was no need for reconstruction, why couldn't it be towed out of the way to let hundreds, if not thousands of people get to where they need to be.  It's not like everyone is just in a hurry for no reason. There are people out there that have children to pick up from daycare or school or they will be charged a late fee, or possibly other instances that require them to be somewhere urgently.
> 
> Asking why a car couldn't be towed does not make me inhumane. The person was in the water and that is where the effort needed to be focused to try to save or find them. The car could be moved and then examined for suicide notes or what have you, after it is off of the bridge.


I agree with the practicality of your post 100%.


----------



## frequentflier

In talking to a few First Responders and LEO's, I have gathered that there is a relatively high suicide rate in this area as well as - of late: some OD's from heroin and prescription drugs. They rarely make the news and I have never seen a notice in the obits that states "Johnny killed himself" or "Judy OD'd on heroin".

Given what I was told, I think it is more common than many people realize and though I have no statistics, I welcome comments from First Responders (I know there are a few active/ inactive forumites) as to whether what I was told is true.

Yesterday, this alleged/ attempted suicide was done publicly as opposed to privately and has many people with many opinions commenting and wondering what really happened. Some people care; some don't. Human nature.


Though I have had my share of dark and seemingly hopeless times in my life, killing myself has never been an option. I am strong and have a wonderful support system if I ever feel that low.
Unfortunately, not everyone is the same. May the jumper rest in peace if he was successful. If he is still alive, I hope he will get the help he needs to succeed with a long and fruitful life.


----------



## vraiblonde

NextJen said:


> However, I am a practical person and made a simple comment on the Southern Maryland News Net FB post yesterday and got totally blasted for it. I simply asked why traffic was stopped on the bridge if the jumper was in the water? There was no mention in the original FB post of the car being on the bridge. So, the NewsNet came back and said the car was there and it was a crime scene...then I got bashed.



It is my experience that most people are not interested in actually thinking about things or discussing them.  Their bag of tricks only includes freaking out and accusing others of being "mean".  That's how we got the iron-fisted government we have - mindless reactionaries and Mommies of the World.

My impression is that their lives have so little meaning that they feel this overwhelming need to prove to strangers how "compassionate" and "empathetic" they are, while being hateful and ugly to anyone who disagrees with them.  They think they are important enough to save the world and every human being in in, not to mention control the earth's climate.  They "care".

I find it tedious.


----------



## RidgeChick

bulldog said:


> For someone who was "done", you sure had a lot to add.



I'm sorry - I meant done as in 'fed up'. Sorry to bust your bubble lol


----------



## PsyOps

Baja28 said:


> Many/most of the posts are relating to him/her jumping from the bridge making a big production out of it. I agree with them.
> 
> There are much quieter ways to end your suffering without affecting entire communities.
> 
> Sorry for your losses WR.



I would say someone ending their life – especially for the person doing it – is a big production.  I can’t claim to understand what drives someone to take such a drastic step, but regardless of how a person decides to do it, it is going to impact others negatively, and I doubt the first thing that is on the mind of the one committing suicide is how their death is going to impact traffic and your life.

If anyone has known someone that suffers mental pain (depression, anxiety, etc…) they know it’s not a rational state of mind.  It causes that person to do things that ‘normal’ people wouldn’t do, and wouldn’t make sense to ‘normal’ people.  From a person that has never known someone to suffer from depression or other mental problems, I guess I understand the response to lash out at the selfishness that person is exhibiting.  But to people that have known someone to suffer from mental illness, they understand it’s a place that the only person suffering can understand; and even there it puts them in a place where they are unable to think rationally.

Suicide, no matter where it occurs, is a selfish act.  It puts everyone else left behind in a place of dealing with the after-effects.  But I refuse to not consider that pain this person must have been in to take this extreme step.  Could have lost a child to cancer.  Could have just found out they had inoperable cancer.  Could have lost their job and had everything taken from them.  Could be suffering from trying to get sober.  None are excuses for doing such a selfish act; but they are explanations, and a place I can’t say I’ve ever been; so I can’t claim I understand it.  But I do try to understand that it’s very painful place to be.

Despite all of that, this person’s life seems over (I don’t know if they found the body or not).  The family will deal with the pain of their loss.  The people stuck on this bridge were inconvenienced for a while; but their lives will go on and they will forget about it in a month.  We will go on living.


----------



## BadGirl

If I ever become so inconsolable and troubled that I feel suicide is my only option, I'll try my best to jump from the bridge only between the hours of 1:30 a.m. and 4:30 a.m., so as to minimize the impact to local traffic patterns.  And I will also leave my car at the base of the bridge, so no one will have to move it, nor will I impede the light traffic at that time of the day.  I'll also wear a reflective body suit so that the searchers and recovery team will have a better chance of finding me quickly in the dark; it will also be adorned with BRIGHT orange trim pieces so that, if by chance they don't find me till daylight hours, I will be easier to spot.  I will also wear a full-face helmet, so that when I hit the water, the force will kill me quickly, but my face will be intact, so that an open casket will be possible.

Of course, I will do all of this because I will be thoughtfully meticulous in my plans to kill myself.



Of course, someone who is so desperate to kill themselves is only thinking about the MOMENT, not about the implications of what happens during and after the suicide.


----------



## warneckutz

BadGirl said:


> If I ever become so inconsolable and troubled that I feel suicide is my only option, I'll try my best to jump from the bridge only between the hours of 1:30 a.m. and 4:30 a.m., so as to minimize the impact to local traffic patterns.  And I will also leave my car at the base of the bridge, so no one will have to move it, nor will I impede the light traffic at that time of the day.  I'll also wear a reflective body suit so that the searchers and recovery team will have a better chance of finding me quickly in the dark; it will also be adorned with BRIGHT orange trim pieces so that, if by chance they don't find me till daylight hours, I will be easier to spot.  I will also wear a full-face helmet, so that when I hit the water, the force will kill me quickly, but my face will be intact, so that an open casket will be possible.
> 
> Of course, I will do all of this because I will be thoughtfully meticulous in my plans to kill myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, someone who is so desperate to kill themselves is only thinking about the MOMENT, not about the implications of what happens during and after the suicide.




Tiki Bar Opening Day...


----------



## desertrat

PsyOps said:


> ISuicide, no matter where it occurs, is a selfish act.



Can't agree with that. There could be selfless reasons. Don't want the family to incur huge medical bills comes to mind or you don't want to burden them with caring for you. Of course the family would say they wanted to, but if I found out I had Alzheimers, for example, I would definately explain to my family that I was going to kill myself before it progressed to the point where I couldn't. If they could understand my wishes and approve it would make it easier too. If my Dad had told me he planned on doing it I would have understood. Assisted suicide should be allowed also, I think, in some cases.


----------



## itsbob

Rt235 said:


> This is from a news article from March 7, 2007 about suicides from the bridge.
> 
> "At least 12 people have jumped from the nearly 30-year-old Thomas Johnson bridge, according to archived news reports. Only four survived."
> 
> It is 140 feet from bridge to water.
> 
> The article goes on to talk about the nature of jumpers and why there is no fence or barrier on with the 301 bridge or this one.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> Bridge jumps prompt talk of phones, barriers
> Wednesday, March 7, 2007
> 
> *From the Baltimore Sun, July 23, 1992:* One of this 4 survivors:
> 
> Man survives dive off Patuxent bridge Police chased suspect through 2 counties.
> 
> July 23, 1992|By Sheridan Lyons | Sheridan Lyons,Staff Writer
> 
> A complaint about a loud car radio led to a chase early today that ended with a spectacular high dive from the top of the Gov. Thomas Johnson bridge over the Patuxent River.
> 
> Timothy Kenneth Hoofnagle, 28, of Lusby, Calvert County, was in fair condition with no serious injuries at the Washington Hospital Center trauma unit.




Jumpers aren't a safety concern.. People don't accidently find themselves hurtling towards the water, kids aren't walking home and falling off the bridges.  They jump because they want to, voluntarily.  

The taxpayers shouldn't be burdened for making the bridges safer when they aren't unsafe as designed.

You want to jump?  This is 'Merica.. for pleasure, sport or to end it all, go ahead and jump.  in 'Merica you're allowed to make your own decisions, even if they are stupid ones.

If we're concerned about mental health, and suicide prevention, and at the same time recognize the mass shooters suffer from the same problems, MAYBE, just MAYBE we should do something about the root causes and stop trying to fix the symptoms.

Putting a fence on the bridge will stop someone from committing suicide as well as a "Gun Free Zone" sign will stop a shooter from killing in a school.


----------



## warneckutz

itsbob said:


> in 'Merica you're allowed to *make your own decisions, even if they are stupid ones*.



Re-electing obama


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:


> If I ever become so inconsolable and troubled that I feel suicide is my only option, I'll try my best to jump from the bridge only between the hours of 1:30 a.m. and 4:30 a.m., so as to minimize the impact to local traffic patterns.  And I will also leave my car at the base of the bridge, so no one will have to move it, nor will I impede the light traffic at that time of the day.  I'll also wear a reflective body suit so that the searchers and recovery team will have a better chance of finding me quickly in the dark; it will also be adorned with BRIGHT orange trim pieces so that, if by chance they don't find me till daylight hours, I will be easier to spot.  I will also wear a full-face helmet, so that when I hit the water, the force will kill me quickly, but my face will be intact, so that an open casket will be possible.
> 
> Of course, I will do all of this because I will be thoughtfully meticulous in my plans to kill myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, someone who is so desperate to kill themselves is only thinking about the MOMENT, not about the implications of what happens during and after the suicide.


Thanks for the dramatics... but if this is in response to Jen questioning why the bridge had to be shut down for so long it doesn't work... Jen wasn't questioning why the jumper didn't do all that you typed but rather why the authorities had to make the bridge a crime scene.


----------



## PsyOps

desertrat said:


> Can't agree with that. There could be selfless reasons. Don't want the family to incur huge medical bills comes to mind or you don't want to burden them with caring for you. Of course the family would say they wanted to, but if I found out I had Alzheimers, for example, I would definately explain to my family that I was going to kill myself before it progressed to the point where I couldn't. If they could understand my wishes and approve it would make it easier too. If my Dad had told me he planned on doing it I would have understood. Assisted suicide should be allowed also, I think, in some cases.



I can’t disagree with this.    And we know nothing about the person that jumped.  But in the manner that they did it, it was selfish.  I was trying to point out that this does not deserve the massive criticism thrown on this thread.  It seems folks are looking at this from a very narrow prism of their understanding (or lack of understanding) of things; even some mild form of empathy.  Some folks were inconvenienced for a while.  Their lives will go on and they will forget about it.  The person that jumped, his/her life is over.  The family left behind will likely deal with this for a very long time.  No one here can say this will never happen to them; and when it does they are likely to change their tone.


----------



## Bay_Kat

kwillia said:


> Thanks for the dramatics... but if this is in response to Jen questioning why the bridge had to be shut down for so long it doesn't work... Jen wasn't questioning why the jumper didn't do all that you typed but rather why the authorities had to make the bridge a crime scene.



My first thought was they stayed up there because the helicopter hadn't gotten there and they had the best vantage point and were searching the water with binoculars to see if they could spot the guy and it was the cop cars blocking traffic.


----------



## kwillia

Bay_Kat said:


> My first thought was they stayed up there because the helicopter hadn't gotten there and they had the best vantage point and were searching the water with binoculars to see if they could spot the guy and it was the cop cars blocking traffic.



Good point.


----------



## rmorse

There was a powerful drawing posted on imgur from a suicidal individual, that showed their view in a way I had never thought of before.  We all have heard the whole "permanent solution to a temporary problem" or that they feel like their is no hope/other way.  This drawing touched me though....

Basically, it was a noose hanging in a room.  Everywhere in the room was black, dark, despair, pain.  The middle of the noose (looking through it) was gorgeous, happy, beautiful, bliss.  It was a window, looking into what the artist thought was the way out of the pain.

Thoughts to all involved.  I'll try and find the picture.


----------



## NextJen

Bay_Kat said:


> My first thought was they stayed up there because the helicopter hadn't gotten there and they had the best vantage point and were searching the water with binoculars to see if they could spot the guy and it was the cop cars blocking traffic.



Now that makes sense. And gee, it would have been nice if folks could actually respond intelligently as you just did, rather than dramatics and jumping to conclusions.

Thanks!


----------



## Misfit

I think about jumping every time I drive over that thing. :shrug:




But I also think about what it would be like to be a lady bug so maybe that’s not so strange.


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:


> Thanks for the dramatics... but if this is in response to Jen questioning why the bridge had to be shut down for so long it doesn't work... Jen wasn't questioning why the jumper didn't do all that you typed but rather why the authorities had to make the bridge a crime scene.


My post wasn't a dramatic dialogue about "why" the bridge was shut down, it was more a conversation point about, in that split second moment of profound dispair, that the person committing suicide is likely thinking *just* about ending their misery.  The last thing they *probably* thought wasn't about how their actions would impact traffic on a busy Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:


> My post wasn't a dramatic dialogue about "why" the bridge was shut down, it was more a conversation point about, in that split second moment of profound dispair, that the person committing suicide is likely thinking *just* about ending their misery.  The last thing they *probably* thought wasn't about how their actions would impact traffic on a busy Tuesday afternoon.


Oh okay.. then I think that the jumper in fact was thinking about the visibility of their action. I believe that the timing indicates it was important to him to have people witness his end.


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:


> If I ever become so inconsolable and troubled that I feel suicide is my only option, I'll try my best to jump from the bridge only between the hours of 1:30 a.m. and 4:30 a.m., so as to minimize the impact to local traffic patterns.  And I will also leave my car at the base of the bridge, so no one will have to move it, nor will I impede the light traffic at that time of the day.  I'll also wear a reflective body suit so that the searchers and recovery team will have a better chance of finding me quickly in the dark; it will also be adorned with BRIGHT orange trim pieces so that, if by chance they don't find me till daylight hours, I will be easier to spot.  I will also wear a full-face helmet, so that when I hit the water, the force will kill me quickly, but my face will be intact, so that an open casket will be possible.
> 
> Of course, I will do all of this because I will be thoughtfully meticulous in my plans to kill myself.



That would be extremely considerate of you and noted with admiration in your jump thread.  



I do have to say, when traffic is backed up to Kingdom Come and you're sitting there idling impatiently, the urge to jump becomes overwhelming.

But what if he wasn't depressed or even really trying to commit suicide?  What if he'd been watching too many Jackass movies and thought it would be a cool stunt?  A hold my beer and watch this moment?

What if it was a protest move to get them to make the bridge four lanes and relieve congestion?

Seriously, it could be anything.


----------



## Im_Me

Can anyone post a link to a news story on this?


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:


> Oh okay.. then I think that the jumper in fact was thinking about the visibility of their action. I believe that the timing indicates it was important to him to have people witness his end.



I hadn't thought of that perspective.  

You may be right....perhaps this person led an introverted life...someone in the background-type-of-person.  Maybe this person wanted, needed, DEMANDED the attention of his suicide that he never got in his "real" life.

Of course, this is all just speculation on all of us.  None of us will ever know the specifics of what drove this person to do what he did.


----------



## aps45819

teacherhm said:


> It's not a competition- both are inconsiderate. However, in my opinion, taking your life (no matter how one chooses to do so) solicits more sensitivity than people making cruel comments on a forum.



Maybe some depressed person might choose a different path if they realize their public suicide is considered to be the act of a pathetic loser and derided by the community and not some noble ending to their existence


----------



## MMM_donuts

kwillia said:


> Oh okay.. then I think that the jumper in fact was thinking about the visibility of their action. I believe that the timing indicates it was important to him to have people witness his end.



I realize how weird this is going to sound but why is that so horrible (this is directed to the crowd in general)?  I mean, it's the last thing they're ever going to do.  Yes, it inconveniences some people that got stuck in traffic but if it brings attention to a problem, whatever that problem may be, and it gets people talking about suicide, suicide prevention, getting help, suicide theories, and if it encourages a few people to look around and appreciate that there are some things in their lives worth continuing to live for, then the tragedy of one person's lost life may positively impact another's.


----------



## bcp

MMM_donuts said:


> I realize how weird this is going to sound but why is that so horrible (this is directed to the crowd in general)?  I mean, it's the last thing they're ever going to do.  Yes, it inconveniences some people that got stuck in traffic but if it brings attention to a problem, whatever that problem may be, and it gets people talking about suicide, suicide prevention, getting help, suicide theories, and if it encourages a few people to look around and appreciate that there are some things in their lives worth continuing to live for, then the tragedy of one person's lost life may positively impact another's.



Just make the bridge a no jump zone.
 no need to talk or discuss or try to treat someone that is suffering a temporary mental illness.
 No jump zone, with big signs will stop it from every happening again.


----------



## slotpuppy

bcp said:


> Just make the bridge a no jump zone.
> no need to talk or discuss or try to treat someone that is suffering a temporary mental illness.
> No jump zone, with big signs will stop it from every happening again.



What if they are undocumented and cant speak english, make sure there are signs in spanish too.


----------



## MMM_donuts

If getting help were so easy then people that were suicidal would do it.

But here's the deal, some people that are depressed don't think that help will help.  How's counseling going to help real problems like not having the money to support yourself and not seeing a way out of your situation?  How is medication going to fix the fact that you've screwed up everything in life - so you feel happy but you still suck at life?  

Sometimes medication is detrimental because it affords depressed people the energy to get their things in order so that they can commit suicide.  

Counseling actually is pretty effective, btw, for many people because it gives the person additional tools to deal with stress.  A different perspective.  Hope.  Medication can be helpful, too, because it can alleviate some of the physical signs and symptoms of depression while you work on your emotional and mental health.  

If anyone is feeling depressed and considering suicide just know that there really is help out there, even if you don't think it will work or that your life is worth it.  Seek it.  You can be that person that was able to turn your life around.  You can not only put yourself in a better place but you can serve as an example or inspiration to others.  Your potential is endless.  Look how different everything was 5 or 10 years ago and then imagine how different things will be 1, 5, or 10 years from now.  At least give it a try, what have you got to lose?


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:


> If I ever become so inconsolable and troubled that I feel suicide is my only option, I'll try my best to jump from the bridge only between the hours of 1:30 a.m. and 4:30 a.m., so as to minimize the impact to local traffic patterns.  And I will also leave my car at the base of the bridge, so no one will have to move it, nor will I impede the light traffic at that time of the day.  I'll also wear a reflective body suit so that the searchers and recovery team will have a better chance of finding me quickly in the dark; it will also be adorned with BRIGHT orange trim pieces so that, if by chance they don't find me till daylight hours, I will be easier to spot.  I will also wear a full-face helmet, so that when I hit the water, the force will kill me quickly, but my face will be intact, so that an open casket will be possible.
> 
> Of course, I will do all of this because I will be thoughtfully meticulous in my plans to kill myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, someone who is so desperate to kill themselves is only thinking about the MOMENT, not about the implications of what happens during and after the suicide.



Can I pencil in a date??

I'm sure the Porsche, and BMW dealer would like to know when to expect me..


----------



## Baja28

bcp said:


> Just make the bridge a no jump zone.
> no need to talk or discuss or try to treat someone that is suffering a temporary mental illness.
> No jump zone, with big signs will stop it from every happening again.


And if it happens again, ban bridges!


----------



## MMDad

kwillia said:


> Thanks for the dramatics... but if this is in response to Jen questioning why the bridge had to be shut down for so long it doesn't work... Jen wasn't questioning why the jumper didn't do all that you typed but rather why the authorities had to make the bridge a crime scene.



Until the cops look at the scene, they don't know if the bridge is a crime scene. If they disturb the scene any evidence is gone. They needed to speak to the witnesses, check out the car, and look for any evidence that might be around. They would essentially be looking for something that doesn't fit so that they'd know they really are looking at suicide and not murder.

As for Jen's question, I see nothing wrong with her asking. I took it as her wondering why, not her being heartless or complaining about it being closed.

The bridge was only closed for about an hour. The NIXLE alert for the closing came through at 6:42 PM, and for opening at 7:27 PM. Given what happened, I do not see that as excessive. Consider the time it would take to speak to each witness separately, then compare the stories looking for glaring inconsistencies. Search the car to look for possible ID, note, or other evidence. Run the tags and wait for the results.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

slotpuppy said:


> What if they are undocumented and cant speak english, make sure there are signs in spanish too.



What if they don't speak English or Spanish?
Should the signs also be posted in French, German, Russian, Japanese, Mandarin Chinese, ... ? 
As a society we don't want to offend anyone and leave anyone out, so when do we stop?
Should there be a braille sign as well for those that are visually impaired?

Maybe if we post enough of them on the bridge, the signs will essentially act as a wall high enough to not allow anyone to jump.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMM_donuts said:


> If getting help were so easy then people that were suicidal would do it.



The simple answer is:  they don't want to.

People are lazy and many times don't want to make any effort to fix their problem.  We see it all the time with friends and family, and every day on here.  Someone has a problem; others give them suggestions on how they can solve their problem; they reject all solutions with detailed explanations of why they "can't"; a few days later they're back complaining about the same problem.  

_This hurts!_
Then why do you keep doing it?

At some point I don't give a damn anymore and just want them to shut up their whining.


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Maybe if we post enough of them on the bridge, the signs will essentially act as a wall high enough to not allow anyone to jump.


----------



## slotpuppy

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> What if they don't speak English or Spanish?
> Should the signs also be posted in French, German, Russian, Japanese, Mandarin Chinese, ... ?
> As a society we don't want to offend anyone and leave anyone out, so when do we stop?
> *Should there be a braille sign as well for those that are visually impaired*?
> 
> Maybe if we post enough of them on the bridge, the signs will essentially act as a wall high enough to not allow anyone to jump.



I have never figgured out why there is braille on ATM's, blind people cant see the screen.


----------



## MMDad

kwillia said:


> Oh okay.. then I think that the jumper in fact was thinking about the visibility of their action. I believe that the timing indicates it was important to him to have people witness his end.



Be careful about assuming rational thought from a person who commits the ultimate irrational act.

People don't commit suicide because they are thinking logically. I've talked a few people down, once when I was only 17. The dark places people can go....

It could be that this guy thought he was being considerate. Waited till the end of rush hour. No mess to mop up. Since many people didn't understand why they wouldn't immediately tow the car and open the bridge, maybe he assumed the same. His family didn't have to find his body hanging in a closet. He didn't take anyone with him.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> The simple answer is:  they don't want to.
> 
> People are lazy and many times don't want to make any effort to fix their problem.  We see it all the time with friends and family, and every day on here.  Someone has a problem; others give them suggestions on how they can solve their problem; they reject all solutions with detailed explanations of why they "can't"; a few days later they're back complaining about the same problem.
> 
> _This hurts!_
> Then why do you keep doing it?
> 
> At some point I don't give a damn anymore and just want them to shut up their whining.


That only works if you assume they are being rational. Rational people don't kill themselves.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> People don't commit suicide because they are thinking logically.



Sure they do.  Kevorkian's patients were highly logical, to the point of having a consultation and making an appointment to have it done.

Not everyone who kills themself is an hysterical teenager suffering from unrequited cheerleader love.


----------



## FED_UP

MMDAD   Thanks for mentioning NIXEL, just registered.


----------



## kwillia

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> What if they don't speak English or Spanish?
> Should the signs also be posted in French, German, Russian, Japanese, Mandarin Chinese, ... ?
> As a society we don't want to offend anyone and leave anyone out, so when do we stop?
> Should there be a braille sign as well for those that are visually impaired?
> 
> Maybe if we post enough of them on the bridge, the signs will essentially act as a wall high enough to not allow anyone to jump.


They should just make suicide illegal.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> That only works if you assume they are being rational. Rational people don't kill themselves.



My grandfather was quite rational when he killed himself.


----------



## Bay_Kat

slotpuppy said:


> I have never figgured out *why there is braille on ATM's*, blind people cant see the screen.



I only wondered why it was on drive thru ATMs.


----------



## bcp

slotpuppy said:


> What if they are undocumented and cant speak english, make sure there are signs in spanish too.



 if they are undocumented cant we just consider it self deportation, or a form of apology? 
 Plus we can take the car and donate it to the white male college fund.


----------



## bcp

Bay_Kat said:


> I only wondered why it was on drive thru ATMs.



because it is much cheaper to put the same numbers on all machines inside and out than it is for them to make specific buttons for each, plus putting different numbers on the machines would make them specific to location and use. Better to have all of the inventory ready to go where its needed regardless.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> My grandfather was quite rational when he killed himself.



I think that even you can understand the difference between someone with a teminal disease choosing how it will end and someone so despondent that they'd jump off a bridge.


----------



## MMM_donuts

vraiblonde said:


> The simple answer is:  they don't want to.
> 
> People are lazy and many times don't want to make any effort to fix their problem.  We see it all the time with friends and family, and every day on here.  Someone has a problem; others give them suggestions on how they can solve their problem; they reject all solutions with detailed explanations of why they "can't"; a few days later they're back complaining about the same problem.
> 
> _This hurts!_
> Then why do you keep doing it?
> 
> At some point I don't give a damn anymore and just want them to shut up their whining.




While I see your point and how it is sometimes applicable, I don't totally agree with you.  I think there are much bigger issues than someone simply being too lazy. It may be the driving factor in your personal experience but I don't that sample size is large enough to speak for everyone. 

If you want to be critical of their behavior, that's totally fine.  I think it retains a valid place in our society and I certainly am not judging or discouraging it.  I am, however, attempting to provide a different perspective.  I feel like it's important to put it out there publicly because there are others who think along the same lines as I do and it adds to a more well-rounded discussion of the issue.


----------



## bcp

desertrat said:


> Can't agree with that. There could be selfless reasons. Don't want the family to incur huge medical bills comes to mind or you don't want to burden them with caring for you. Of course the family would say they wanted to, but if I found out I had Alzheimers, for example, I would definately explain to my family that I was going to kill myself before it progressed to the point where I couldn't. If they could understand my wishes and approve it would make it easier too. If my Dad had told me he planned on doing it I would have understood. Assisted suicide should be allowed also, I think, in some cases.



If you had Alzheimers, would you remember where the bridge was in the first place?
 and lets say you did find the bridge, would you remember why you came there in the first place?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

mamatutu said:


> I was thinking it could have been a sudden, rash decision, and not planned at all.  Like others have said, we will never know, unless the family has insight, and cares to share it.  No matter what this person did today to end his/her life, and cause delays/inconvenience, I hope this person can rest in peace, because, obviously, in life, this person had not found peace.  Very sad, indeed.



A childhood friend of mine jumped from the TJ Bridge. _He knew_ what he was doing; meaning, he weighted himself down, and as he parked at the top of the bridge, he had the presence of mind to turn on the emergency flashers before he jumped. This is not an act of desperation IMO, but rather a calculated action.


----------



## GopherM

slotpuppy said:


> I have never figgured out why there is braille on ATM's, blind people cant see the screen.



Better yet...why is there braille on drive-up ATMs?


----------



## MarieB

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> A childhood friend of mine jumped from the TJ Bridge. _He knew_ what he was doing; meaning, he weighted himself down, and as he parked at the top of the bridge, he had the presence of mind to turn on the emergency flashers before he jumped. This is not an act of desperation IMO, but rather a calculated action.




And you don't think it's possible that it is both?


----------



## bcp

slotpuppy said:


> I have never figgured out why there is braille on ATM's, blind people cant see the screen.



Blind people can use the buttons to push the pin number and amount to withdraw while someone they trust reads the screen and tells them what they need to punch in next.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

GopherM said:


> Better yet...why is there braille on drive-up ATMs?



How hard did _you_ laugh when you asked yourself that question?


----------



## Bay_Kat

GopherM said:


> Better yet...why is there braille on drive-up ATMs?



See post #178


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

MarieB said:


> And you don't think it's possible that it is both?



To me, if acting in desperation; more than likely, one would not have the presence of mind to do something like activate emergency flashers prior to jumping off a bridge; he also left the keys in the car so it could be more easily moved. So again, IMO, his thought processes were clear; he acted with intent, vice out of frantic desperation.


----------



## bcp

How about a Maryland jumpers tax?
 they claimed that they were rasing tax on tabacco products to deter people from smoking, should work the same right?


----------



## FED_UP

If I decide  to jump off that bridge will someone volunteer to be notified ahead of time so they can move my car after I jump, TIA.


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> I think that even you can understand the difference between someone with a teminal disease choosing how it will end and someone so despondent that they'd jump off a bridge.



How do you know he was despondent and not suffering from terminal cancer or something?

Was jumping off the bridge not a choice?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

bcp said:


> How about a Maryland jumpers tax?
> they claimed that they were rasing tax on tabacco products to deter people from smoking, should work the same right?



Uuummm.....no.....the jumpers would just jump sooner to avoid having to pay the tax; and perhaps pick a time when not as many would be witness to the action.
_You do_ see the flaw in the logic, right?


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> If I decide  to jump off that bridge will someone volunteer to be notified ahead of time so they can move my car after I jump, TIA.



I am sure someone on the forums will be willing to assist in your demise. 

Everyone hates everyone.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

FED_UP said:


> If I decide  to jump off that bridge will someone volunteer to be notified ahead of time so they can move my car after I jump, TIA.



Noted.....


----------



## Homer J

FED_UP said:


> If I decide  to jump off that bridge will someone volunteer to be notified ahead of time so they can move my car after I jump, TIA.



That depends, what kinda car do you have?


----------



## desertrat

bcp said:


> If you had Alzheimers, would you remember where the bridge was in the first place?
> and lets say you did find the bridge, would you remember why you came there in the first place?



I wouldn't choose that route. I'd rather not have my bloated, crab eaten body pulled out of the water by someone and I'd rather they not have to waste time searching.


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:


> Oh okay.. then I think that the jumper in fact was thinking about the visibility of their action. I believe that the timing indicates it was important to him to have people witness his end.



I figured he was on his way home from work, where he just got fired, and couldn't face telling his family they may lose everything.  :shrug:  I mean it was rush hour right?


----------



## kwillia

withrespect said:


> I am sure someone on the forums will be willing to assist in your demise.
> 
> Everyone hates everyone.


I don't hate anybody... well, except for OJ Simpson. I hate OJ Simpson.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


> I am sure someone on the forums will be willing to assist in your demise.
> 
> Everyone hates everyone.



OK I choose you, I will text you a time and day, and you must bring someone so they can move your car. When you get to the bottom pull over to the curve and cut on the flashers, then you may leave. Oh and move quickly because VRail is behind you. TIA. Now I need to figure out what I want to jump for and what to wear, I don't want to mess up good shoes.


----------



## withrespect

kwillia said:


> I don't hate anybody... well, except for OJ Simpson. I hate OJ Simpson.



By "hate"  I meant "is willing to help in the disappearance of"


----------



## vraiblonde

desertrat said:


> I wouldn't choose that route. I'd rather not have my bloated, crab eaten body pulled out of the water by someone and I'd rather they not have to waste time searching.



Well, now wait a minute.  It would be kind of cool to contribute to the tastiness of the blue crab.  Then when you all are picking the next summer it'll be like I'm right there with you.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

vraiblonde said:


> Well, now wait a minute.  It would be kind of cool to contribute to the tastiness of the blue crab.  Then when you all are picking the next summer it'll be like I'm right there with you.


----------



## withrespect

vraiblonde said:


> Well, now wait a minute.  It would be kind of cool to contribute to the tastiness of the blue crab.  Then when you all are picking the next summer it'll be like I'm right there with you.



Ewwww, Ms. Vrai!!!


----------



## FED_UP

Homer J said:


> That depends, what kinda car do you have?



Automatic, so no problem for most, but then again I am talking to SOMD drivers.


----------



## withrespect

FED_UP said:


> Automatic, so no problem for most, but then again I am talking to SOMD drivers.


----------



## mAlice

thebaynet has something up.


----------



## sockgirl77

withrespect said:


> By "hate"  I meant "is willing to help in the disappearance of"



She may mean the same thing.


----------



## Kris10

vraiblonde said:


> Well, now wait a minute. It would be kind of cool to contribute to the tastiness of the blue crab. Then when you all are picking the next summer it'll be like I'm right there with you.


 
Ugh....worse than American cheese!


----------



## kwillia

withrespect said:


> By "hate"  I meant "is willing to help in the disappearance of"



Let me know if you want me to help with your demise... I will follow you to a gas station then pull in behind you and honk really loud and hard with my SUV while throwing spiders your way... that should do it... dontcha think?


----------



## sockgirl77

mAlice said:


> thebaynet has something up.





> Investigators reported at least four people saw the unidentified, middle-age white male stop his Toyota Camry in the southbound lane at the top of the bridge.



Thank God I've seen Mikey post since this happened.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Let me know if you want me to help with your demise... I will follow you to a gas station then pull in behind you and honk really loud and hard with my SUV while throwing spiders your way... that should do it... dontcha think?



Great, then she can sit there tying up not only her bay but the whole gas station for hours.

Brilliant idea!


----------



## Homer J

FED_UP said:


> Automatic, so no problem for most, but then again I am talking to SOMD drivers.



I can drive a manual. I was just wondering if you had something cool that I may want you to sign the title over before you jump.


----------



## MarieB

*Re the baynet article*

It says he stopped in a southbound lane. That's unexpected 

The title of the article sounds strange to me.


----------



## withrespect

kwillia said:


> Let me know if you want me to help with your demise... I will follow you to a gas station then pull in behind you and honk really loud and hard with my SUV while throwing spiders your way... that should do it... dontcha think?





vraiblonde said:


> Great, then she can sit there tying up not only her bay but the whole gas station for hours.
> 
> Brilliant idea!



meamies


----------



## sockgirl77

MarieB said:


> It says he stopped in a southbound lane. That's unexpected
> 
> The title of the article sounds strange to me.



It is because they did not capitalize the word "not". It looks odd.


----------



## FED_UP

withrespect said:


>



D means Drive not Drink
N means Nuetral not Neck with mate
R means Reverse not Rear end the car in front of you.

Just some pointers, I hope you can handle this pressure


----------



## MarieB

sockgirl77 said:


> It is because they did not capitalize the word "not". It looks odd.




Well yeah, it also looks odd but that's not really it for me.


----------



## somdfunguy

slotpuppy said:


> I have never figgured out why there is braille on ATM's, blind people cant see the screen.





Bay_Kat said:


> I only wondered why it was on drive thru ATMs.


Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990



bcp said:


> Blind people can use the buttons to push the pin number and amount to withdraw while someone they trust reads the screen and tells them what they need to punch in next.



They have headphone jacks for that


----------



## sockgirl77

MarieB said:


> Well yeah, it also looks odd but that's not really it for me.



:shrug:


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

FED_UP said:


> D means Drive not Drink
> N means Nuetral not Neck with mate
> R means Reverse not Rear end the car in front of you.
> 
> Just some pointers, I hope you can handle this pressure



I always thought that DNR = Do Not Resuscitate

Which has been the case for some of the vehicles I have owned.


----------



## withrespect

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> I always thought that DNR = Do Not Resuscitate
> 
> Which has been the case for some of the vehicles I have owned.



I always thought  Department of Natural Resources


----------



## ITS ME

vraiblonde said:


> The simple answer is:  they don't want to.
> 
> People are lazy and many times don't want to make any effort to fix their problem.  We see it all the time with friends and family, and every day on here.  Someone has a problem; others give them suggestions on how they can solve their problem; they reject all solutions with detailed explanations of why they "can't"; a few days later they're back complaining about the same problem.
> 
> _This hurts!_
> Then why do you keep doing it?
> 
> At some point I don't give a damn anymore and just want them to shut up their whining.



So she was lazy, she didn't try to get help?   Here is a face of suicide - Shame on all of you that ridicule in your holier than thou world.   

SoMdNews.com: State board charges Waldorf psychiatrist with violations


----------



## vraiblonde

Let me tell you what I think is interesting:

He is still unidentified.

They found the car, I assume it is registered to someone, it shouldn't take long to contact the family, after which they will release the name.

Yet...still unidentified.


----------



## vraiblonde

ITS ME said:


> So she was lazy, she didn't try to get help?   Here is a face of suicide - Shame on all of you that ridicule in your holier than thou world.
> 
> SoMdNews.com: State board charges Waldorf psychiatrist with violations



Learn to read, then come back.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> Let me tell you what I think is interesting:
> 
> He is still unidentified.
> 
> They found the car, I assume it is registered to someone, it shouldn't take long to contact the family, after which they will release the name.
> 
> Yet...still unidentified.



Yes that is interesting.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Let me tell you what I think is interesting:
> 
> He is still unidentified.
> 
> They found the car, I assume it is registered to someone, it shouldn't take long to contact the family, after which they will release the name.
> 
> Yet...still unidentified.



They usually do not release the name of a suicide "victim", regardless if the next-of-kin is notified or not. The only reason that this is getting any media attention at all is because it was a bridge jumper. I can remember people calling me when I worked for TBN telling me that we were a horrible news source because we missed a suicide story about a man that hung himself. I can remember replying with "no, we chose to not run it". Not only did we think that it was unethical to run it, but the police do not even put out a release for suicides unless there is a crime involved.


----------



## pebbles

sockgirl77 said:


> They usually do not release the name of a suicide "victim", regardless if the next-of-kin is notified or not. The only reason that this is getting any media attention at all is because it was a bridge jumper. I can remember people calling me when I worked for TBN telling me that we were a horrible news source because we missed a suicide story about a man that hung himself. I can remember replying with "no, we chose to not run it". Not only did we think that it was unethical to run it, but the police do not even put out a release for suicides unless there is a *crime involved*.



I'm not being a smart @ss here, but isn't suicide considered a crime? or is that just ATTEMPTED suicide?


----------



## MMDad

pebbles said:


> I'm not being a smart @ss here, but isn't suicide considered a crime? or is that just ATTEMPTED suicide?



No.


----------



## MrZ06

pebbles said:


> I'm not being a smart @ss here, but isn't suicide considered a crime? or is that just ATTEMPTED suicide?



You are correct.  It is against the law to kill yourself.


----------



## somdfunguy

pebbles said:


> I'm not being a smart @ss here, but isn't suicide considered a crime? or is that just ATTEMPTED suicide?



no 2x


----------



## kwillia

ITS ME said:


> So she was lazy, she didn't try to get help?   Here is a face of suicide - Shame on all of you that ridicule in your holier than thou world.
> 
> SoMdNews.com: State board charges Waldorf psychiatrist with violations


I read the entire article and wonder why the mother would fight so much to blame the doctor when:

_During the final months of her life, Davis told Hussain she was drinking alcohol while taking her medications, having panic attacks and feeling edgy with a “racing mind all the time.”

Davis suffered manic episodes throughout her life, Blaso said, adding that a small amount of alcohol would transform her daughter into “this other person, where she would get upset and angry with people.”_

Davis couldn't be committed unless she wanted to... so how could a psychiatrist be held responsible for whether or not a patient took the prescribed drugs appropriately and/or whether or not the patient chose to continue destructive behavior?


----------



## pebbles

MrZ06 said:


> You are correct.  It is against the law to kill yourself.



I've always thought it was. But I also think it's a ridiculous law to have.


----------



## kwillia

pebbles said:


> I'm not being a smart @ss here, but isn't suicide considered a crime? or is that just ATTEMPTED suicide?



I looked it up before making my post... it seems it is not against the law and states that had previously declared it against the law had de-criminalized it...:shrug:


----------



## MMDad

pebbles said:


> I've always thought it was. But I also think it's a ridiculous law to have.



That's because the law doesn't exist. It is not illegal to commit or attempt suicide in Maryland. It is illegal to help someone else commit or attempt suicide.


----------



## pebbles

thanks for clarifying


----------



## PsyOps

kwillia said:


> I read the entire article and wonder why the mother would fight so much to blame the doctor...



money


----------



## cricketmd

kwillia said:


> ...
> Davis couldn't be committed unless she wanted to... so how could a psychiatrist be held responsible for whether or not a patient took the prescribed drugs appropriately and/or whether or not the patient chose to continue destructive behavior?



I think there are provisions to this. :shrug:  If I recall correclty, I think you can be committed against your will if authorities, family, friends or your doctor thinks you are a threat to yourself or others.  Hard to do though, I could be wrong but that was my understanding on all of this.  

Also if you do go seek help, you have to sign over your rights to check yourself out of a facility when you like. You loose your freedom and liberty.  You are at the hospital's mercy as to when you can leave, that can be weeks, then mandatory all day outpatient therapy for another week or more. 

That said, its also hard to maintain a job if you are constantly in a hospital seeking help.  I don't think its being "lazy" as someone called it earliler. I think its more about being practical and trying to keep a job at the same time.  You need a job for benefits to get treatment - kind of a "Catch 22" :shrug:  It doesnt sound like this lady had a job to worry about loosing though.

Sorry for the long read.


----------



## kwillia

cricketmd said:


> I think there are provisions to this. :shrug:  If I recall correclty, I think you can be committed against your will if authorities, family, friends or your doctor thinks you are a threat to yourself or others.  Hard to do though, I could be wrong but that was my understanding on all of this.
> 
> Also if you do go seek help, you have to sign over your rights to check yourself out of a facility when you like. You loose your freedom and liberty.  You are at the hospital's mercy as to when you can leave, that can be weeks, then mandatory all day outpatient therapy for another week or more.
> 
> That said, its also hard to maintain a job if you are constantly in a hospital seeking help.  I don't think its being "lazy" as someone called it earliler. I think its more about being practical and trying to keep a job at the same time.  You need a job for benefits to get treatment - kind of a "Catch 22" :shrug:  It doesnt sound like this lady had a job to worry about loosing though.
> 
> Sorry for the long read.


My point is that Davis obviously had life-long mental issues and that drinking alcohol was detrimental to her mental status and character so how can the mother want to fight so hard to put blame on the doctor when all the doctor could do was try a variety of meds in a variety of increments... keepiing in mind that Davis drinking alcohol would negate the benefits of most all of them? It isn't like Davis could have been cured... even if the doc hit on the exact blend of meds all it would take would be for Davis to drink and/or chose not to take the right meds at the right times.


----------



## cricketmd

kwillia said:


> My point is that Davis obviously had life-long mental issues and that drinking alcohol was detrimental to her mental status and character so how can the mother want to fight so hard to put blame on the doctor when all the doctor could do was try a variety of meds in a variety of increments... keepiing in mind that Davis drinking alcohol would negate the benefits of most all of them? It isn't like Davis could have been cured... even if the doc hit on the exact blend of meds all it would take would be for Davis to drink and/or chose not to take the right meds at the right times.



OIC, I agree  Also the mother could have had her committed against her will. Its hard but you can do that legally.  know its all monday quarterbacking, but that was an option she could have considered. Maybe commit her and ask for a different dr. or somethign or AA or something. Who knows. Good point thought!


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> My point is that Davis obviously had life-long mental issues and that drinking alcohol was detrimental to her mental status and character so how can the mother want to fight so hard to put blame on the doctor when all the doctor could do was try a variety of meds in a variety of increments... keepiing in mind that Davis drinking alcohol would negate the benefits of most all of them? It isn't like Davis could have been cured... even if the doc hit on the exact blend of meds all it would take would be for Davis to drink and/or chose not to take the right meds at the right times.



 There is not a MAOI or anti-psychotic med out there that does not have an alcohol consumption warning label on it.


----------



## ITS ME

kwillia said:


> My point is that Davis obviously had life-long mental issues and that drinking alcohol was detrimental to her mental status and character so how can the mother want to fight so hard to put blame on the doctor when all the doctor could do was try a variety of meds in a variety of increments... keepiing in mind that Davis drinking alcohol would negate the benefits of most all of them? It isn't like Davis could have been cured... even if the doc hit on the exact blend of meds all it would take would be for Davis to drink and/or chose not to take the right meds at the right times.




Where did you see that she obviously had life-long mental issues?   I see where it said: 

In the midst of a* personal crisis that left her depressed*, Davis lashed out violently against her sister one night in January 2001.

Acting erratic, angry and upset, “not like herself,” she was taken to Civista Medical Center...


----------



## kwillia

ITS ME said:


> Where did you see that she obviously had life-long mental issues?   I see where it said:
> 
> In the midst of a* personal crisis that left her depressed*, Davis lashed out violently against her sister one night in January 2001.
> 
> Acting erratic, angry and upset, “not like herself,” she was taken to Civista Medical Center...


Her mother said so...

_Davis suffered manic episodes throughout her life, Blaso said, adding that a small amount of alcohol would transform her daughter into “this other person, where she would get upset and angry with people.”_


----------



## Beta84

vraiblonde said:


> Let me tell you what I think is interesting:
> 
> He is still unidentified.
> 
> They found the car, I assume it is registered to someone, it shouldn't take long to contact the family, after which they will release the name.
> 
> Yet...still unidentified.



Stolen vehicle, estranged from family, few family members and having a hard time tracking them down (especially if they aren't local)...plenty of possibilities.


----------



## ITS ME

kwillia said:


> My point is that Davis obviously had life-long mental issues and that drinking alcohol was detrimental to her mental status and character so how can the mother want to fight so hard to put blame on the doctor when all the doctor could do was try a variety of meds in a variety of increments... keepiing in mind that Davis drinking alcohol would negate the benefits of most all of them? It isn't like Davis could have been cured... even if the doc hit on the exact blend of meds all it would take would be for Davis to drink and/or chose not to take the right meds at the right times.





kwillia said:


> Her mother said so...
> 
> _Davis suffered manic episodes throughout her life, Blaso said, adding that a small amount of alcohol would transform her daughter into “this other person, where she would get upset and angry with people.”_



Missed that, sorry


----------



## sockgirl77

ITS ME said:


> Where did you see that she obviously had life-long mental issues?   I see where it said:
> 
> In the midst of a* personal crisis that left her depressed*, Davis lashed out violently against her sister one night in January 2001.
> 
> Acting erratic, angry and upset, “not like herself,” she was taken to Civista Medical Center...





> *Without proof*, Blaso and her two other children tried to move on rather than fight a lengthy and expensive legal battle.


The Board dismissed the case and no legal suit was EVER filed. Dr. Hussain is still practicing and I happen to know one of her long-time patients who is more than happy with the care that she has received. 

Suicide is a horrible thing for families to deal with. I lost my cousin in December to it. But, at some point, you learn to only blame the mental illness.


----------



## cricketmd

sockgirl77 said:


> There is not a MAOI or anti-psychotic med out there that does not have an alcohol consumption warning label on it.



I think everyone reacts differently. :shrug: I know someone on three or four of them and drinks and seems perfectly fine. :shrug: But I agree I think they are on the warning lables though.


----------



## sockgirl77

cricketmd said:


> I think everyone reacts differently. :shrug: I know someone on three or four of them and drinks and seems perfectly fine. :shrug: But I agree I think they are on the warning lables though.



I know that I have zero alcohol tolerance when on Zoloft. I go from ZERO to CHITFACED in less than 2 beers.


----------



## MMM_donuts

cricketmd said:


> I think there are provisions to this. :shrug:  If I recall correclty, I think you can be committed against your will if authorities, family, friends or your doctor thinks you are a threat to yourself or others.  Hard to do though, I could be wrong but that was my understanding on all of this.
> 
> Also if you do go seek help, you have to sign over your rights to check yourself out of a facility when you like. You loose your freedom and liberty.  You are at the hospital's mercy as to when you can leave, that can be weeks, then mandatory all day outpatient therapy for another week or more.
> 
> That said, its also hard to maintain a job if you are constantly in a hospital seeking help.  I don't think its being "lazy" as someone called it earliler. I think its more about being practical and trying to keep a job at the same time.  You need a job for benefits to get treatment - kind of a "Catch 22" :shrug:  It doesnt sound like this lady had a job to worry about loosing though.
> 
> Sorry for the long read.



You brought up some great points. There are some professions where seeking help, even on a minor level, would end a career. For example, aviation. No one wants a suicidal pilot flying their plane but everyone in aviation knows an engineer or mech that could benefit from some stress and anxiety reduction education, however, it's not really an option.


----------



## cricketmd

MMM_donuts said:


> You brought up some great points. There are some professions where seeking help, even on a minor level, would end a career. For example, aviation. No one wants a suicidal pilot flying their plane but everyone in aviation knows an engineer or mech that could benefit from some stress and anxiety reduction education, however, it's not really an option.



I think there are many job interviews or questions such as "have you ever been committed to a mental facility" or something along those lines, heck I think they ask you just get a gun or something. I'm not sure. But the reasons go beyond that of just beling lazy.  Also if the person doesnt care enough about them to the point of wanting to commit suicide, why would they care enough about themselves to try to get help? :shrug: The person has to want help.


----------



## sockgirl77

cricketmd said:


> I think there are many job interviews or questions such as "have you ever been committed to a mental facility" or something along those lines, heck I think they ask you just get a gun or something. I'm not sure. But the reasons go beyond that of just beling lazy.  Also if the person doesnt care enough about them to the point of wanting to commit suicide, why would they care enough about themselves to try to get help? :shrug: The person has to want help.



It is most definitely a question on the SF-86.


----------



## Misfit

cricketmd said:


> I think there are many job interviews or questions such as "have you ever been committed to a mental facility" or something along those lines, heck I think they ask you just get a gun or something.




I had a job interview process that had me talk to a psychologist. The guy asked a bunch of questions and then marked on his little pad. I remember he asked me if I'd ever heard voices and I asked him...human? 



Psychologists have no sense of humor.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> It is most definitely a question on the SF-86.



They just got rid of the requirement for sexual assault victims to report counselling they receive.


----------



## withrespect

Misfit said:


> I had a job interview process that had me talk to a psychologist. The guy asked a bunch of questions and then marked on his little pad. I remember he asked me if I'd ever heard voices and I asked him...human?
> 
> 
> 
> Psychologists have no sense of humor.





Bastages


----------



## slotpuppy

Misfit said:


> I had a job interview process that had me talk to a psychologist. The guy asked a bunch of questions and then marked on his little pad. I remember he asked me if I'd ever heard voices and I asked him...human?
> 
> Psychologists have no sense of humor.



I heard voices for years then one day I realized that it was my wife.

She has no sense of humor either.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> They just got rid of the requirement for sexual assault victims to report counselling they receive.


----------



## bcp

slotpuppy said:


> I heard voices for years then one day I realized that it was my wife.
> 
> She has no sense of humor either.



Interesting....

 I might not be crazy, Im going to look into this when I get home.
  if her lips are moving at the same time I hear the voices, Im going to stop my medications.


----------



## Homer J

bcp said:


> Interesting....
> 
> I might not be crazy, Im going to look into this when I get home.
> if her lips are moving at the same time I hear the voices, Im going to stop my medications.



I know I'm not crazy. My mom had me tested.


----------



## itsbob

MMDad said:


> They just got rid of the requirement for sexual assault victims to report counselling they receive.



WHY??

If veterans have to report their counseling, because their PTSD might make them looney, then why take away the requirement for victims of Sexual Assault?  IF PTSD is a concern, and a person suffering from it can be considered dangerous, it should apply to everyone EQUALLY.. NO special exceptions.

NOT that there is anything wrong with it, but I would think (for purposes they propose) that you'd WANT to know if somebody had counseling for sexual assault, as they may want the gun to exact revenge!!


Here we go again.. passing rules, legislation and laws that apply to everyone equally.. almost..


----------



## kwillia

itsbob said:


> WHY??
> 
> If veterans have to report their counseling, because their PTSD might make them looney, then why take away the requirement for victims of Sexual Assault?  IF PTSD is a concern, and a person suffering from it can be considered dangerous, it should apply to everyone EQUALLY.. NO special exceptions.
> 
> NOT that there is anything wrong with it, but I would think (for purposes they propose) that you'd WANT to know if somebody had counseling for sexual assault, as they may want the gun to exact revenge!!
> 
> 
> Here we go again.. passing rules, legislation and laws that apply to everyone equally.. almost..


You raise a really good point and I am finding myelf agreeing with you.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> You raise a really good point and I am finding myelf agreeing with you.



Me too. Damn those elves.


----------



## Rt235

If you have to be "physically" fit for a job, then you should be "mentally" fit too, no exception.
We, as a society, and as a culture, still place stigmas on "mental health" issues.
We are going to have to make some changes in our attitudes about cultural values regarding mental health being as important or more so as physical health!


----------



## teacherhm

Im_Me said:


> Can anyone post a link to a news story on this?



Bridge Jumper not Located - Southern Maryland News


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> They usually do not release the name of a suicide "victim", regardless if the next-of-kin is notified or not. The only reason that this is getting any media attention at all is because it was a bridge jumper. I can remember people calling me when I worked for TBN telling me that we were a horrible news source because we missed a suicide story about a man that hung himself. I can remember replying with "no, we chose to not run it". Not only did we think that it was unethical to run it, but the police do not even put out a release for suicides unless there is a crime involved.



But it's unusual to not have had someone - even a distant friend or cousin or something - come on here and comment.

Also, they say he's "unidentified" - wouldn't they normally say that his identity is being withheld, not that he's unidentified?

Unidentified makes me think they still don't know who he is.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> But it's unusual to not have had someone - even a distant friend or cousin or something - come on here and comment.
> 
> Also, they say he's "unidentified" - wouldn't they normally say that his identity is being withheld, not that he's unidentified?
> 
> Unidentified makes me think they still don't know who he is.



Per Douglass's story:



> Further investigation will be conducted and additional search efforts are anticipated. A possible victim identity was determined by investigators, but will not be released until positive identification can be made.



I am quite shocked that nobody has commented under the story. I'm also quite shocked that I haven't seen anyone on FB talking about it.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> But it's unusual to not have had someone - even a distant friend or cousin or something - come on here and comment.
> 
> Also, they say he's "unidentified" - wouldn't they normally say that his identity is being withheld, not that he's unidentified?
> 
> Unidentified makes me think they still don't know who he is.



If they didn't know, wouldn't they release information to help identify him?

Since the press release says he was southbound, that makes it unlikely he was headed home from the base. Could have come down from somewhere north just for the high bridge. That would explain the lack of "I know that dude."

Lots of unknowns here.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> But it's unusual to not have had someone - even a distant friend or cousin or something - come on here and comment.
> 
> Also, they say he's "unidentified" - wouldn't they normally say that his identity is being withheld, not that he's unidentified?
> 
> Unidentified makes me think they still don't know who he is.



I thought they weren't allowed to release the names of suicide victims. Am I wrong?


----------



## kwillia

Hank said:


> I thought they weren't allowed to release the names of suicide victims. Am I wrong?



Not just that... but if they haven't found a body they can only identify who owns the car but that doesn't mean it was who was driving and then jumped...:shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Not just that... but if they haven't found a body they can only identify who owns the car but that doesn't mean it was who was driving and then jumped...:shrug:



But they'd contact the owner of the vehicle and that person would surely know who had his car.  Unless it was stolen, I suppose.  And it's not a rental because that would give them a name in one phone call.

A mystery.

So see?  Everyone is going on about how devastated his family must be - maybe he doesn't have any family.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> I am quite shocked that nobody has commented under the story.



He sometimes turns off comments. This would be the perfect time.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> He sometimes turns off comments. This would be the perfect time.



Still looks like you can leave a comment. TBN has the comments on. I haven't checked either FB pages though.


----------



## somdfunguy

if the body hasnt been found and the person is unidentified then why is it a male?


----------



## kwillia

somdfunguy said:


> if the body hasnt been found and the person is unidentified then why is it a male?


People saw him get out and jump... If I see you will I be able to tell that you are a male even though I don't have a clue who you are?


----------



## GWguy

somdfunguy said:


> if the body hasnt been found and the person is unidentified then why is it a male?





kwillia said:


> People saw him get out and jump... If I see you will I be able to tell that you are a male even though I don't have a clue who you are?



Because "unidentified person who looks like a male but could possibly be a very flat chested female with short hair"  takes up too much space?


----------



## kwillia

GWguy said:


> Because "unidentified person who looks like a male but could possibly be a very flat chested female with short hair"  takes up too much space?


 Has anybody seen Nomoney since yesterday evening? 


Hence still "unidentified" regardless as to who was "supposed" to have been driving the car... right?


----------



## MMDad

kwillia said:


> People saw him get out and jump... If I see you will I be able to tell that you are a male even though I don't have a clue who you are?



Don't count on it. If he's wearing his wedding dress and the veil is down, you can't see his beard.


----------



## itsbob

somdfunguy said:


> if the body hasnt been found and the person is unidentified then why is it a male?



they assume anyone that jumps from up there must have huge balls...


----------



## MarieB

The body of a St. Leonard man, who jumped Tuesday evening from the top of the 135-foot Gov. Thomas Johnson Memorial Bridge, has not yet been recovered by law enforcement.

SoMdNews.com: Man jumps from Gov. Thomas Johnson Bridge


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:


> You raise a really good point and I am finding myelf agreeing with you.




Woot!!

Now I can share my steak with you!!


----------



## RoseRed

itsbob said:


> Woot!!
> 
> Now I can share my steak with you!!



Shoe leather and ketchup?


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Shoe leather and ketchup?



He refuses to sit next to me at the Japanese steak house because I keep grabing his food off his plate, throwing it back on the grill screaming, "Ha-cha-cha... it's not done!"


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> He refuses to sit next to me at the Japanese steak house because I keep grabing his food off his plate, throwing it back on the grill screaming, "Ha-cha-cha... it's not done!"



You can't sit next to me either.


----------



## bcp

somdfunguy said:


> if the body hasnt been found and the person is unidentified then why is it a male?



Women are vain, 
 there is no way in hell that a woman is going to get her hair wet and look like crap when they find the body. 
 Its also why most women that kill themselves with a gun, shoot themselves in the chest. 
 Men don't give a crap, they jump into water and f up their hair, and they shoot themselves in the head.

 water = Male.


----------



## BOP

cricketmd said:


> 1)  this was her post:  "Honest question here, Adam Lanza went into a school and killed all of those kids and teachers after killing his own mother and then killed himself. Should we feel bad for him?" Well, yes... this is her comparing this guy to a mass murderer.
> 
> 2) Cowardice and selfpity has nothing to do with a brain's chemical imbalance and depression. It's a real medical condition, imo.
> 
> The poor guy tried to end his life today, and people feel more mad at him for the traffic delays.. wtf is wrong with people these days .



There's nothing more or less wrong with people than there ever was.  They've always been as they were, are, and always will be.

The singular difference is mass communication.  

Instead of shouting to the heavens and shaking their little fists at god, nearly anyone can climb onto the information superhighway and make asses out of themselves en masse.


----------



## BOP

warneckutz said:


> SMNEWSNET had a post about it then it went POOF...


----------



## BOP

MMDad said:


> I think that even you can understand the difference between someone with a teminal disease choosing how it will end and someone so despondent that they'd jump off a bridge.



Like several others here, I, too, worked a suicide hotline out in California for a couple of years.  People seldom suicide "impulsively."  Stupidly, sometimes.  

Most often, they have a plan, and if they have a plan, they're serious.  Otherwise, they're engaging in attention-getting.


----------



## BOP

FED_UP said:


> OK I choose you, I will text you a time and day, and you must bring someone so they can move your car. When you get to the bottom pull over to the curve and cut on the flashers, then you may leave. Oh and move quickly because VRail is behind you. TIA. Now I need to figure out what I want to jump for and what to wear, I don't want to mess up good shoes.



Not going to work.  The girl can't even pump her own gas because of her anxiety over driving into gas stations (no offense, WR), so getting her to stop on top of the TJ bridge, or even drive up on it, ain't gonna happen.  That'd be my guess, anyway.


----------



## BOP

mAlice said:


> thebaynet has something up.



Virus?


----------



## BOP

MMDad said:


> That's because the law doesn't exist. It is not illegal to commit or attempt suicide in Maryland. It is illegal to help someone else commit or attempt suicide.



Does that include people who drive at or below the speed limit in the left lane?


----------



## bcp

itsbob said:


> they assume anyone that jumps from up there must have huge balls...



not after he hits the water and the float but the rest of him doesn't


----------



## BOP

teacherhm said:


> Bridge Jumper not Located - Southern Maryland News



Starting to smell a rat.


----------



## Hank

BOP said:


> Starting to smell a rat.



Why? Because he wasn't found? Last jumper wasn't found for over a week.


----------



## MMDad

Hank said:


> Why? Because he wasn't found? Last jumper wasn't found for over a week.



 With cold water temperature it could be a while until enough gasses form to float him. When the water is it's warmest it can take as little as one day, but the water is still very cold.


Since he floated at first, we can assume he wasn't weighted.


----------



## RPMDAD

MMDad said:


> With cold water temperature it could be a while until enough gasses form to float him. When the water is it's warmest it can take as little as one day, but the water is still very cold.
> 
> 
> Since he floated at first, we can assume he wasn't weighted.



Agree with you MMDad, water temp is still cool, will resurface.


----------



## bucketlady

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and thankfully to some extent we still have freedom of speech in this country. However it saddens me that people so heartless as to be "inconvenienced" due to traffic backlog when someone decided to end their life. The lack of compassion makes me only hope that your life's work is with machines not people.


----------



## BOP

Hank said:


> Why? Because he wasn't found? Last jumper wasn't found for over a week.



Well, that, and the total lack of coverage, as well as stories purportedly going *poof*.

But that's just me.


----------



## BOP

MMDad said:


> With cold water temperature it could be a while until enough gasses form to float him. When the water is it's warmest it can take as little as one day, but the water is still very cold.
> 
> 
> Since he floated at first, we can assume he wasn't weighted.



It was in the 80's for the last two days.  What's the water temp?  Got to be in the mid-50's.  How warm does it need to be?


----------



## MMDad

BOP said:


> It was in the 80's for the last two days.  What's the water temp?  Got to be in the mid-50's.  How warm does it need to be?



It's not a matter of needing a certain temperature, it's that the warmer it is the faster the body decomposes and builds up gasses. That happens even when it's really cold, it's just slower.

But remember, the water under the bridge is over 100' deep. If he's at the bottom it's really cold down there. If he floated to shallower water before sinking it'll be warmer.


----------



## MarieB

BOP said:


> Well, that, and the total lack of coverage, as well as stories purportedly going *poof*.
> 
> But that's just me.




I posted an article that mentions where he was from, what he was driving, etc etc 

It was still early on when the first article disappeared. Maybe they jumped the gun in giving some details


----------



## Pyrotech

bucketlady said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and thankfully to some extent we still have freedom of speech in this country. However it saddens me that people so heartless as to be "inconvenienced" due to traffic backlog when someone decided to end their life. The lack of compassion makes me only hope that your life's work is with machines not people.



Ditto- the heartlessness displayed here is apallling. Suicide is no laughing matter, especially when its you going through something so overwhelming that youre seeing ending your life as the only way out. Sickening. Its not a seflish act, its a crying out in desperation and getting no answer.


----------



## sockgirl77

Pyrotech said:


> Ditto- the heartlessness displayed here is apallling. Suicide is no laughing matter, especially when its you going through something so overwhelming that youre seeing ending your life as the only way out. Sickening. Its not a seflish act, its a crying out in desperation and getting no answer.



It most certainly IS a selfish act. They leave behind family and friends to mourn for them. Many leave behind spouses and children. Thanks to my cousin's decision to commit suicide in December, a two year old boy has to live without a father and the mother has to raise a child alone. I really cannot think of anything more selfish than leaving loves ones to pick up the pieces after you take the easy way out. Sorry, it's brutal but it is the damn truth.


----------



## vraiblonde

Curious what you Mommies of the World are doing to prevent future suicides and deaths?  Besides "caring", I mean.

You want to criticize those of us who aren't in mourning for some guy we didn't even know, and are discussing how this unidentified stranger's act DID impact us, yet I don't see you all out there being positively productive with regard to the issue.

What are you doing besides "feeling terrible" and running your fingers on the internet to make sure everyone knows how "compassionate" you are?  At least the rest of us realize there was nothing we could have done about this, nor any way we could have prevented it.  Some of you even had a suicide close to home, yet you still did nothing besides "feel bad".

Do you really think you're better than anyone else because of your "feelings"?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

The guy wanted to jump.  He did.  He obviously didn't want to be in control of his life anymore.  Let's respect his wishes and honor him for knowing when it was his turn to check out.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Curious what you Mommies of the World are doing to prevent future suicides and deaths?  Besides "caring", I mean.
> 
> You want to criticize those of us who aren't in mourning for some guy we didn't even know, and are discussing how this unidentified stranger's act DID impact us, yet I don't see you all out there being positively productive with regard to the issue.
> 
> What are you doing besides "feeling terrible" and running your fingers on the internet to make sure everyone knows how "compassionate" you are?  At least the rest of us realize there was nothing we could have done about this, nor any way we could have prevented it.  Some of you even had a suicide close to home, yet you still did nothing besides "feel bad".
> 
> Do you really think you're better than anyone else because of your "feelings"?



I really do not think that there is anything that you can do other than direct them to a psychiatrist. My cousin had nothing but love surrounding him. But, he had a drug addiction. He did go to rehab for a bit but was using within a few months of getting out. There was nothing that anyone could do. You cannot force anyone to want the help. Even if the drug addiction was not present, he still had mental issues that needed to be treated. I talked to him on the phone and visited when possible. He knew that he was loved. But, he walked around moping and feeling like a piece of chit. He told people that he felt like he was failing in life. Everyone fails in life. Some of us are equiped with the ability to get over it and strive to do better and others are not. I've grown to be a synical bitch. 

I just do not feel sorry for most people anymore. While I will not be online bitching about the traffic backup that a bridge jumper causes, I will not judge those who do. This guy had 101 different ways to off himself. He chose the one that inconvenienced hundreds of people. However, I do feel bad for the loved ones that he left behind. I hope that he had life insurance and that he did not leave any financial burden on his family.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sockgirl77 said:


> I hope that he had life insurance and that he did not leave any financial burden on his family.


Having life insurance is not a guarantee that they will pay when suicide is the CoD.  For instance, if he only had an employer-sponsored plan, he's probably screwed.


----------



## Pyrotech

Well I certainly "think" (not "feel") that its inappropriate to trash talk a guy (or lady) when there's acknowledgement by some "inconvenienced" people here that they have no idea what was in this persons mind that caused them to take a permanent solution to a temporary problem. In my opinion, this is the exact reason this person most likely had noone to turn to they could trust. Would you, in their predicament? A person who is suicidal could be reading these posts right now.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pyrotech said:


> A person who is suicidal could be reading these posts right now.



Do you think we should post more creative ideas then?


----------



## sockgirl77

Pyrotech said:


> Well I certainly "think" (not "feel") that its inappropriate to trash talk a guy (or lady) when there's acknowledgement by some "inconvenienced" people here that they have no idea what was in this persons mind that caused them to take a permanent solution to a temporary problem. In my opinion, this is the exact reason this person most likely had noone to turn to they could trust. Would you, in their predicament? A person who is suicidal could be reading these posts right now.



Then maybe they'll think about not being suicidal and get the help they need so they do not burden people with grief, financial expenses, and backed up traffic.


----------



## bcp

Chasey_Lane said:


> Do you think we should post more creative ideas then?



No
 they might get help then have to give up hunting or something, and that could cause depression that could push them over the edge.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> I've grown to be a synical bitch.



It's not cynical, it's just realistic.

Most of the time there's just nothing you can do, especially if you didn't even know this person existed before they made themselves a public figure.  It doesn't mean you don't "care", it means you cannot spend your energy on every stranger in the world and have it be productive.  They have free will and will do as they please, regardless of what you want them to do.

I think about all the food and condom drops the US has done in the past, none of which did a damn bit of good besides making us "feel better".  Like we were "doing something", when in fact we were doing absolutely nothing for anyone other than egotistical ourselves.

Perhaps it IS heartless of me to not want to waste my time or energy "caring" about crazy people and low lifes that I don't even know.  But I'm okay with that because whatever I'm doing instead is probably going to be much more productive, even if I'm just clipping my toenails.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> It's not cynical, it's just realistic.
> 
> Most of the time there's just nothing you can do, especially if you didn't even know this person existed before they made themselves a public figure.  It doesn't mean you don't "care", it means you cannot spend your energy on every stranger in the world and have it be productive.  They have free will and will do as they please, regardless of what you want them to do.
> 
> I think about all the food and condom drops the US has done in the past, none of which did a damn bit of good besides making us "feel better".  Like we were "doing something", when in fact we were doing absolutely nothing for anyone other than egotistical ourselves.
> 
> Perhaps it IS heartless of me to not want to waste my time or energy "caring" about crazy people and low lifes that I don't even know.  But I'm okay with that because whatever I'm doing instead is probably going to be much more productive, even if I'm just clipping my toenails.



I never think to look, but is the Walden sign still on the bridge? I wonder how many people have actually called the number as they were standing at the top of the bridge. My guess is none. Once someone actually gets the balls to do that, there's just no talking them down. I cannot recall hearing about one person standing on top of the bridge being talked down


----------



## MMM_donuts

Everyone handles this stuff differently. Instead of letting someone else's reaction anger and appall you, try to understand it. Emotional responses are not the same for everyone.  

Some people try to rationalize things, some get mad, some have to make jokes about it.


----------



## withrespect

vraiblonde said:


> Curious what you Mommies of the World are doing to prevent future suicides and deaths?  Besides "caring", I mean.
> 
> You want to criticize those of us who aren't in mourning for some guy we didn't even know, and are discussing how this unidentified stranger's act DID impact us, yet I don't see you all out there being positively productive with regard to the issue.
> 
> What are you doing besides "feeling terrible" and running your fingers on the internet to make sure everyone knows how "compassionate" you are?  At least the rest of us realize there was nothing we could have done about this, nor any way we could have prevented it.  Some of you even had a suicide close to home, yet you still did nothing besides "feel bad".
> 
> Do you really think you're better than anyone else because of your "feelings"?


Nope.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> You want to criticize those of us who aren't in mourning for some guy we didn't even know, and are discussing how this unidentified stranger's act DID impact us, yet I don't see you all out there being positively productive with regard to the issue.



The criticism of you was for being a heartless bitch, not for the lack of mourning.

What I do for other people is not something I advertise. It's not about me, and it's not about bragging to you. I can rest assured knowing that I have helped, am helping, and God willing will continue to help. And it's none of your ####ing business how I do that.


----------



## warneckutz

Holy ####!


----------



## withrespect

Oh no... 
	

		
			
		

		
	


		
		
	

	


	

		
			
		

		
	
 ... Let's not be hateful to each other. 


Everyone just clam the #### down.


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


> Oh no...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Let's not be hateful to each other.
> 
> 
> Everyone just clam the #### down.




You first...


----------



## aps45819

vraiblonde said:


> Do you really think you're better than anyone else because of your "feelings"?



Of course they do 

Isn't that why we have the current gun control debate? 
Nothing proposed or passed would have stopped any of the previous gun free zone shootings but it feels good to do something


----------



## vraiblonde

MMDad said:


> The criticism of you was for being a heartless bitch, not for the lack of mourning.



Yet people who know me know that I am not a heartless bitch at all, and in fact quite the opposite.  So you can take your holier than thou attitude and shove it up your sanctimonious ass.


----------



## withrespect




----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## kinmd

*Vets  suicide*

also all this yapping about returning vets killing themselves, hey not MY problem either..I didnt tell them to go to Iraq


----------



## DooDoo1402

vraiblonde said:


> Yet people who know me know that I am not a heartless bitch at all, and in fact quite the opposite.  So you can take your holier than thou attitude and shove it up your sanctimonious ass.



sheezuz.   Personally I heard different a while back.  Sorry, I am not the source.  I never met cha' and don't care... but some of your posts are quite interesting.  Like...  need meds asap.  But I am sure you'll have just a fantastic reply with a herd of supporters.  Who knows, might be the same AA group... lol.


----------



## vraiblonde

DooDoo1402 said:


> sheezuz.   Personally I heard different a while back.  Sorry, I am not the source.  I never met cha' and don't care... but some of your posts are quite interesting.  Like...  need meds asap.  But I am sure you'll have just a fantastic reply with a herd of supporters.  Who knows, might be the same AA group... lol.



Well, I think most of you could use some meds - Leftists in particular - so I guess we're even.


----------



## withrespect

kinmd said:


> also all this yapping about returning vets killing themselves, hey not MY problem either..I didnt tell them to go to Iraq



You need to go die in a fire you ungrateful bastard. They were there fighting for your freedom.


----------



## sockgirl77

kinmd said:


> also all this yapping about returning vets killing themselves, hey not MY problem either..I didnt tell them to go to Iraq



But you have no problem with them risking their lives for the country that you live in, right?


----------



## warneckutz

Don't cross the "Troll" Bridge...


----------



## itsbob

warneckutz said:


> Don't cross the "Troll" Bridge...



Sarcasm..

They're so close to getting it, yet just out of reach..


----------



## warneckutz

itsbob said:


> sarcasm..
> 
> They're so close to getting it, yet just out of reach..



this


----------



## DooDoo1402

vraiblonde said:


> Well, I think most of you could use some meds - Leftists in particular - so I guess we're even.



You're right, my allergies are extreme with little help.  I wish I could find something compatible.  And why am I a leftist?  That hoyt me feelings.   lol.


----------



## Pyrotech

sockgirl77 said:


> Then maybe they'll think about not being suicidal and get the help they need so they do not burden people with grief, financial expenses, and backed up traffic.



Or perhaps folks could be slightly more compassionate and stop worrying about their own inconveniences and at least lend a kind word or two to someone who obviously needed it to the point of no longer thinking about consequences. Perhaps this person lost a child in a horrible accident? Perhaps theyve lost everything? Maybe a drunk driver killed their entire family? If one doesnt know, why bad mouth this person at all?


----------



## DooDoo1402

withrespect said:


> You need to go die in a fire you ungrateful bastard. They were there fighting for your freedom.



I think the OP forgot to add..... "just saying"


----------



## withrespect

DooDoo1402 said:


> I think the OP forgot to add..... "just saying"


----------



## sockgirl77

Pyrotech said:


> Or perhaps folks could be slightly more compassionate and stop worrying about their own inconveniences and at least lend a kind word or two to someone who obviously needed it to the point of no longer thinking about consequences. Perhaps this person lost a child in a horrible accident? Perhaps theyve lost everything? Maybe a drunk driver killed their entire family? If one doesnt know, why bad mouth this person at all?



Past tense being the key. There's NOTHING that we could have done for this man.

Now, if you're talking about being able to prevent it...Should we follow people who look suicidal to the top of the bridge and hop out of our cars to ask if they need to talk?


----------



## Baja28

kinmd said:


> also all this yapping about returning vets killing themselves, hey not MY problem either..I didnt tell them to go to Iraq


So the military rejected you?  Didn't apply? What a pussy you are.


----------



## kinmd

Ya saved me from Saddam and his WMD's


----------



## Baja28

kinmd said:


> Ya saved me from Saddam and his WMD's


Yep, and a liberal pussy at that.


----------



## withrespect

kinmd said:


> Ya saved me from Saddam and his WMD's



Would someone get him out of here?!


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> There's NOTHING that we could have done for this man.



Especially since we didn't even know him.


----------



## DooDoo1402

Back to the subject of the thread...

I remember growing up many decades ago in our little coal mining town and we had this old man, town drunk that everyone disliked and verbally made their feelings public.  He got drunk before most of us awoke in the morning, he would curse and yell at people that tried to criticize him.  I found him sleeping in our front yard ditch with alcohol bottles all over many times, among other nasty things I won't mention.  He would stagger from bar to bar screaming "home, home on the range" and sometimes walking into traffic and nearly causing accidents.  Well, he passed away one day.  And no one showed up to his viewing at our small town funeral home, at least no one that I knew.  I was in my early teens.

His name was Kenny Snyder and a WWII veteran who earned various medals of honor and the purple heart for his bravery.  My understanding is the alcohol was his excape from the reality of society...  people are cruel.  many are evil he told me.  But they are mostly hypocrits who think their own sh!t don't stankl and they attend church on sunday believing their week day sins are forgiven like good little citizens.  But they will throw anyone under the bus who doesn't conform to their self-righteous ways.

just sayin'!


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Especially since we didn't even know him.



Which is exactly why I said that. Expecting us to help him is completely ignorant.


----------



## sockgirl77

DooDoo1402 said:


> Back to the subject of the thread...
> 
> I remember growing up many decades ago in our little coal mining town and we had this old man, town drunk that everyone disliked and verbally made their feelings public.  He got drunk before most of us awoke in the morning, he would curse and yell at people that tried to criticize him.  I found him sleeping in our front yard ditch with alcohol bottles all over many times, among other nasty things I won't mention.  He would stagger from bar to bar screaming "home, home on the range" and sometimes walking into traffic and nearly causing accidents.  Well, he passed away one day.  And no one showed up to his viewing at our small town funeral home, at least no one that I knew.  I was in my early teens.
> 
> His name was Kenny Snyder and a WWII veteran who earned various medals of honor and the purple heart for his bravery.  My understanding is the alcohol was his excape from the reality of society...  people are cruel.  many are evil he told me.  But they are mostly hypocrits who think their own sh!t don't stankl and they attend church on sunday believing their week day sins are forgiven like good little citizens.  But they will throw anyone under the bus who doesn't conform to their self-righteous ways.
> 
> just sayin'!



So the people were to blame because they discussed his nasty actions? Am I right by assuming that they were perverted actions? People talk, it's what they do. While I most definitely have sympathy for vets, their vet status does NOT excuse them from breaking the law.


----------



## Pyrotech

sockgirl77 said:


> Past tense being the key. There's NOTHING that we could have done for this man.
> 
> Now, if you're talking about being able to prevent it...Should we follow people who look suicidal to the top of the bridge and hop out of our cars to ask if they need to talk?



Not what Im getting at. Nowhere near it. Knowling that, again, why trash talk something folks dont seem to comprehend? Its tragic, and I cant imagine being in that position. Yet people whine about how inconvenienced they were, at least you all got to finish your precious drive to work afterwards, eh? How horrible it all must be to arrive a tad late to the grindstone while this persons life was cut short (most likely anyway). I dont suppose ill ever understand how some people think. Oh, the humanity...


----------



## kinmd

Or  call to Jesus, then he can trot out in the water and pull that guy out, you know the whole super hero thing


----------



## DooDoo1402

kinmd said:


> Ya saved me from Saddam and his WMD's





Baja28 said:


> Yep, and a liberal pussy at that.



Pretty honest one at that!  he forgot to mention the oil and the world full of hating muslim groups we created.

Lastly, has anyone read the sign to you?   "Don't feed the fish"


----------



## aps45819

Pyrotech said:


> Or perhaps folks could be slightly more compassionate and stop worrying about their own inconveniences and at least lend a kind word or two to someone who obviously needed it to the point of *no longer thinking about consequences*. Perhaps this person lost a child in a horrible accident? Perhaps theyve lost everything? Maybe a drunk driver killed their entire family? If one doesnt know, why bad mouth this person at all?



They did think about the consequences.
That's why they offed themselves on the bridge during rush hour.

I feel sympathy for a person who kills themselves but not much for a person who grandstands their demise


----------



## DooDoo1402

sockgirl77 said:


> So the people were to blame because they discussed his nasty actions? Am I right by assuming that they were perverted actions? People talk, it's what they do. While I most definitely have sympathy for vets, their vet status does NOT excuse them from breaking the law.



Ummm... now where is that "Whoooosh" button at?


----------



## warneckutz

Baja28 said:


> So the military rejected you?  Didn't apply? What a pussy you are.



Nh?


----------



## DooDoo1402

aps45819 said:


> They did think about the consequences.
> That's why they offed themselves on the bridge during rush hour.
> 
> I feel sympathy for a person who kills themselves but not much for a person who grandstands their demise



Yeah, grandstand!  heck, everyone should just crawl under a rock and die!  Right bozo?  You're parents must be very disappointed.


----------



## nomoney

DooDoo1402 said:


> Ummm... now where is that "Whoooosh" button at?


 

It's right here in the smiley section.  I don't know why you idiots have such a hard time finding it.


----------



## kinmd

No I'll watch wars from my living room couch. much like Bush and Cheney


----------



## Pyrotech

aps45819 said:


> They did think about the consequences.
> That's why they offed themselves on the bridge during rush hour.
> 
> I feel sympathy for a person who kills themselves but not much for a person who grandstands their demise



Im sure hes sorry now that his lack of sense of timing punished so many people...  

I cant honestly say that was their intent, and neither can you.


----------



## warneckutz

How'd this turn political? 

Unless barack bin laden was the one to jump then no point in getting excited.


----------



## MMDad

kinmd said:


> No I'll watch wars from my living room couch. much like Obama and Biden.


----------



## DooDoo1402

kinmd said:


> No I'll watch wars from my living room couch. much like Bush and Cheney



And I'll fight in my Black Ops II PS3 game... online!  while sitting in my leather recliner.  You should see me spread the Doo Doo... lol.


----------



## MMDad

aps45819 said:


> They did think about the consequences.
> That's why they offed themselves on the bridge during rush hour.
> 
> I feel sympathy for a person who kills themselves but not much for a person who grandstands their demise



What makes you say that? Is 6:30 really still "rush hour?" Since the base pretty much empties between 4 and 5 I can't really call 6:30 "rush hour."

He was Southbound, not Northbound, so he left the "rush hour" traffic a clear path.

A lot of people where surprised, or even upset, that the cops would shut down the bridge rather than just remove the car immediately. Why do you think that this guy didn't assume the same thing?

The bridge was closed for less than an hour, after rush hour. This isn't like the guy that shut down the beltway for four hours while he tried to decide if he should jump.

He didn't make a mess and his family didn't have to find his body hanging in a closet. Sounds somewhat considerate to me.

The guy has already paid the ultimate price. Why this constant need to bash him when nobody knows the first thing about it? It's not like people waited to find out any facts, they just jumped right into this self centered "how DARE you tie up traffic! How dare you inconvenience me with your petty little mental illness! How dare you refuse to be a strong, emotionless, unfeeling, heartless bitch like me!" "


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> What makes you say that? Is 6:30 really still "rush hour?" Since the base pretty much empties between 4 and 5 I can't really call 6:30 "rush hour."
> 
> He was Southbound, not Northbound, so he left the "rush hour" traffic a clear path.
> 
> A lot of people where surprised, or even upset, that the cops would shut down the bridge rather than just remove the car immediately. Why do you think that this guy didn't assume the same thing?
> 
> The bridge was closed for less than an hour, after rush hour. This isn't like the guy that shut down the beltway for four hours while he tried to decide if he should jump.
> 
> He didn't make a mess and his family didn't have to find his body hanging in a closet. Sounds somewhat considerate to me.
> 
> The guy has already paid the ultimate price. Why this constant need to bash him when nobody knows the first thing about it? It's not like people waited to find out any facts, they just jumped right into this self centered "how DARE you tie up traffic! How dare you inconvenience me with your petty little mental illness! How dare you refuse to be a strong, emotionless, unfeeling, heartless bitch like me!" "



Actually, they close both sides of the bridge down during these incidents. I'm not trying to be a heartless bitch, just doing a little clarifying.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> Actually, they close both sides of the bridge down during these incidents. I'm not trying to be a heartless bitch, just doing a little clarifying.



I know they do. But many people were surprised and even angry that they did. Look at earlier posts about there not being a crime scene, just an empty car. If "normal" people assume that the bridge wouldn't be closed for this, why can't we consider that this guy might have thought the same thing?


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> I know they do. But many people were surprised and even angry that they did. Look at earlier posts about there not being a crime scene, just an empty car. If "normal" people assume that the bridge wouldn't be closed for this, why can't we consider that this guy might have thought the same thing?



I really do not want to get into this argument. I really think that it's fair to assume that everyone knows that a bridge will be shutdown if there's a jumper. If they do not, then that's their ignorance. To me, that's just common sense.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> I really do not want to get into this argument. I really think that it's fair to assume that everyone knows that a bridge will be shutdown if there's a jumper. If they do not, then that's their ignorance. To me, that's just common sense.



Not an argument, but you have a different perspective because you were a "reporter" for a "major news agency." A lot of people don't know how things work if they've never experienced it first hand.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> Not an argument, but you have a different perspective because you were a "reporter" for a "major news agency." A lot of people don't know how things work if they've never experienced it first hand.



I was never a reporter and I'm  about the highlighted text. But, I get what you're saying.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> I was never a reporter and I'm  about the highlighted text. But, I get what you're saying.



Hey, if Andi can call himself a reporter why not you?


----------



## Vince

kinmd said:


> also all this yapping about returning vets killing themselves, hey not MY problem either..I didnt tell them to go to Iraq


Hopefully, you'll never need those vets to protect this country and you, from a foreign invader.  Of course, that was never a possibility in the past, but today.......oh, forgot to mention that you are also miserable POS.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> Hey, if Andi can call himself a reporter why not you?



Because he was and I was not. Regardless of the fact that he acts like a turd on these forums, he was a damn good reporter.


----------



## migtig

I've given this some thought before responding in this tread.  

I really feel for the people who watched in shock as this suicide happened in front of them.  I can't imagine how they are feeling and what they are thinking right now.  I would hate to personally be in their shoes.

If any reading this, witnessed this tragedy, I want you to know that someone out there in the world is thinking of you.  

Secondly, I really feel for the responders.  I'm sure they were hoping for a swift and positive resolution of this situation.  I do not know how they do, what they do, day in and day out, without becoming jaded.  I can't imagine their heartache at the end of a long day.  

So if any responders are reading this, my heart and my heartfelt thanks go out to you for doing such a thankless job. I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## somdfunguy

migtig said:


> I've given this some thought before responding in this tread.
> 
> I really feel for the people who watched in shock as this suicide happened in front of them.  I can't imagine how they are feeling and what they are thinking right now.  I would hate to personally be in their shoes.
> 
> If any reading this, witnessed this tragedy, I want you to know that someone out there in the world is thinking of you.
> 
> Secondly, I really feel for the responders.  I'm sure they were hoping for a swift and positive resolution of this situation.  I do not know how they do, what they do, day in and day out, without becoming jaded.  I can't imagine their heartache at the end of a long day.
> 
> So if any responders are reading this, my heart and my heartfelt thanks go out to you for doing such a thankless job. I appreciate your efforts.




one guy  (witness) held up a sign with the number 10 on it,  why he would do that?


----------



## aps45819

DooDoo1402 said:


> Yeah, grandstand!  heck, everyone should just crawl under a rock and die!  Right bozo?  You're parents must be very disappointed.



Don't be a dumbass, that's not what I said.


----------



## MMDad

migtig said:


> Secondly, I really feel for the responders.  I'm sure they were hoping for a swift and positive resolution of this situation.  I do not know how they do, what they do, day in and day out, without becoming jaded.  I can't imagine their heartache at the end of a long day.



The responders I know didn't expect to find the guy alive, they just hoped that he would still be floating so they wouldn't have to search all evening for nothing. They know that it is nearly impossible to survive that jump.


----------



## sockgirl77

somdfunguy said:


> one guy  (witness) held up a sign with the number 10 on it,  why he would do that?



If this is true, he did it because he's a douche.


----------



## somdfunguy

DooDoo1402 said:


> Yeah, grandstand!  heck, everyone should just crawl under a rock and die!  Right bozo?  You're parents must be very disappointed.



youre the one who grandstands.  you asked for a place and time to meet.  i gave you one and you never showed.  doo doo poo poo achooo


----------



## somdfunguy

sockgirl77 said:


> If this is true, he did it because he's a douche.



The pic was on Facebook. Ill have to see if I can find it. It was on mobile yesterday morning.


----------



## sockgirl77

somdfunguy said:


> The pic was on Facebook. Ill have to see if I can find it. It was on mobile yesterday morning.



Okay, then he's a douche.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> Okay, then he's a douche.



You don't really believe it's real, do you?


----------



## Hank

MMDad said:


> They know that it is nearly impossible to survive that jump.



Although, 4 or 5 have.... Which is incredible!


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> You don't really believe it's real, do you?



:shrug:


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> :shrug:



Look at the source, dude.


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Look at the source, dude.



Good point, dude.


----------



## MMDad

Hank said:


> Although, 4 or 5 have.... Which is incredible!



I'm only aware of one from the center. I thought others were from lower.

Someone jumping from the center would be doing about 60 MPH when they hit the water. By comparison, doing a belly flop into a pool from three meters can hurt a lot. That's only 17 MPH.


----------



## beachcat

i know a guy on the dive team.  i think i'll pass on the crabs this year.


----------



## sockgirl77

beachcat said:


> i know a guy on the dive team.  i think i'll pass on the crabs this year.



As opposed to all of the waste that's already in the Bay?


----------



## beachcat

sockgirl77 said:


> As opposed to all of the waste that's already in the Bay?



true.  you got a point there.


----------



## sockgirl77

beachcat said:


> true.  you got a point there.


----------



## Rt235

MMDad said:


> What makes you say that? Is 6:30 really still "rush hour?" Since the base pretty much empties between 4 and 5 I can't really call 6:30 "rush hour."
> 
> He was Southbound, not Northbound, so he left the "rush hour" traffic a clear path.
> 
> A lot of people where surprised, or even upset, that the cops would shut down the bridge rather than just remove the car immediately. Why do you think that this guy didn't assume the same thing?
> 
> The bridge was closed for less than an hour, after rush hour. This isn't like the guy that shut down the beltway for four hours while he tried to decide if he should jump.
> 
> He didn't make a mess and his family didn't have to find his body hanging in a closet. Sounds somewhat considerate to me.
> 
> The guy has already paid the ultimate price. Why this constant need to bash him when nobody knows the first thing about it? It's not like people waited to find out any facts, they just jumped right into this self centered "how DARE you tie up traffic! How dare you inconvenience me with your petty little mental illness! How dare you refuse to be a strong, emotionless, unfeeling, heartless bitch like me!" "



Like what you said.

And another point to think about....Ever think that there might be more to ANY one who jumps and leaves a car behind?
What is to say that there might have been a bomb set to go off and take out the bridge?
Not saying there was, but just another one of those things to consider, that the police take into consideration.

It is better to be cautious and restrict public movement than to rush thru a scene and have it turn out badly.

I am sorry this man died, but grateful there was nothing more there ( in the car) that cold have really been deadly.


----------



## inkah

Pyrotech said:


> Not what Im getting at. Nowhere near it. Knowling that, again, why trash talk something folks dont seem to comprehend? Its tragic, and I cant imagine being in that position. Yet people whine about how inconvenienced they were, at least you all got to finish your precious drive to work afterwards, eh? How horrible it all must be to arrive a tad late to the grindstone while this persons life was cut short (most likely anyway). I dont suppose ill ever understand how some people think. Oh, the humanity...



You know what, it IS horrible.  On many different fronts.  Terrible, tragic, horrible.  This person made a choice that you and I don't like.  If you are completely honest, I am guessing your reasons for not liking it have NOTHING to do with the person himself.  You didn't know him.  You aren't crying for him.  You are crying for whatever memory or feeling this evokes w/in you for yourself or someone you've known or that you know.  This is personal to you for personal reasons.  

It is your self-righteousness that keeps you from understanding this and allows you to think that you are somehow different from another person who experiences their own "selfish" emotion that is a little different from your selfish emotion.

I haven't personally experienced suicide in my family, but I've had dear friends who have and I know that even with powerful, eternal love, these people also experience various forms of anger.  

A variety of people feel a variety of things at a variety of times and you probably aren't as fabulous as you are pretending to be.  

So piss off already.


----------



## huntr1

Have they released the jumper's name?


----------



## ontheriver

huntr1 said:


> Have they released the jumper's name?



and, have they found him yet?  I have not seen any recovery boats or divers, so maybe they have...  I have heard rumors of the name.....


----------



## AnthonyJames

huntr1 said:


> Have they released the jumper's name?



Nik Wallenda


----------



## Pyrotech

inkah said:


> You know what, it IS horrible.  On many different fronts.  Terrible, tragic, horrible.  This person made a choice that you and I don't like.  If you are completely honest, I am guessing your reasons for not liking it have NOTHING to do with the person himself.  You didn't know him.  You aren't crying for him.  You are crying for whatever memory or feeling this evokes w/in you for yourself or someone you've known or that you know.  This is personal to you for personal reasons.
> 
> It is your self-righteousness that keeps you from understanding this and allows you to think that you are somehow different from another person who experiences their own "selfish" emotion that is a little different from your selfish emotion.
> 
> I haven't personally experienced suicide in my family, but I've had dear friends who have and I know that even with powerful, eternal love, these people also experience various forms of anger.
> 
> A variety of people feel a variety of things at a variety of times and you probably aren't as fabulous as you are pretending to be.
> 
> So piss off already.


You dont know me at all, nor how I think. I express displeasure with the self centered behavior that people display after this man jumped and I get "piss off already" in return? Im entitled to express what I think just as much as you or anyone else here. Like it or not. But thanks for the free pointles childish insult intended to engage me in an argument. I wont alter my posts to suit you nor how I feel about inconvenienced people and the dark humor at this mans expense as if you know the guy at all. to be fair, I dont either, but I still have a sour taste over how people are treating it regardless. Dont like it? Get over it.

 "Fabulous" huh?  Thats a new one.

P.S. Dont guess on my reasons for anything Ive said here (that I fully accept responsibility for and dont regret either, like that or not)- I dont need your input. As far as claiming that I am connecting this with a personal experience Ive had- youre way off. Its called compassion for a fellow human being who seems to have suffered something tramatic that you nor I can understand- bad enough to want to end it all.


----------



## AnthonyJames

I had a second cousin, 50 something, only child, parents in their late 70's. Father was terminally ill with cancer, mother had advanced alzheimers. His wife was a needy woman who got pissed because he spent a lot of time caring for his parents and decided to have an affair. She also decided to turn their children against him.

State wouldn't help with his parents, his employers medical insurance wouldn't cover anything, and social security wouldn't help. His wife asked for a divorce, alimony, child support for two kids and the house. He was pennieless, homeless, with no support because his parents didn't recognize him anymore and had depleted all their savings on medical bills. His work performance suffered and he was being terminated.

So, he gets in his mini-van one sunny saturday morning, waits through traffic on the bay bridge, crosses, hangs a U-turn to the slow side, puts his 4-way flashers on at the highest point, pulls all the way over to the right, gets out and climbs the railing and plummets to his death.

Some boaters heard him hit the water but didn't know it was a body. Cops didn't know, drivers thought the van was broken down, wizzed right on by, after about three hours someone noticed that it was strange for that vehicle to be there that long.

Synopsis; State took care of his parents, wife got jack schitt, and he had no more problems.

Case Closed:


----------



## Pyrotech

AnthonyJames said:


> I had a second cousin, 50 something, only child, parents in their late 70's. Father was terminally ill with cancer, mother had advanced alzheimers. His wife was a needy woman who got pissed because he spent a lot of time caring for his parents and decided to have an affair. She also decided to turn their children against him.
> 
> State wouldn't help with his parents, his employers medical insurance wouldn't cover anything, and social security wouldn't help. His wife asked for a divorce, alimony, child support for two kids and the house. He was pennieless, homeless, with no support because his parents didn't recognize him anymore and had depleted all their savings on medical bills. His work performance suffered and he was being terminated.
> 
> So, he gets in his mini-van one sunny saturday morning, waits through traffic on the bay bridge, crosses, hangs a U-turn to the slow side, puts his 4-way flashers on at the highest point, pulls all the way over to the right, gets out and climbs the railing and plummets to his death.
> 
> Some boaters heard him hit the water but didn't no it was a body. Cops didn't know, drivers thought the van was broken down, wizzed right on by, after about three hours someone noticed that it was strange for that vehicle to be there that long.
> 
> Synopsis; State took care of his parents, wife got jack schitt, and he had no more problems.
> 
> Case Closed:


Damn....


----------



## AnthonyJames

Pyrotech said:


> Damn....



I admire that man's determination and courtesy to this day.


----------



## Pyrotech

AnthonyJames said:


> I admire that man's determination and courtesy to this day.



I don't blame you


----------



## AnthonyJames

BernieP said:


> Unfortunately the "little f'r" probably had family, more then likely a family that cared.
> I'll be frank, my life has sucked lately and I've strongly considered taking the off ramp to nowhere.  But fortunately I have friends who care, and while my life may suck, I don't have a mental illness.
> But for those of us with family members who "are just no right in the head", well this is a possibility we live with each day.
> Because under Maryland law you have to actually attempt suicide, and because of Maryland law there is a dearth of mental health services and facilities, psychiatrists in particular.   You think law enforcement is "catch and release', you ain't seen anything until you watch the speed in which a crazy person is put out.



Hang in there BernieP.


----------



## Merlin99

sockgirl77 said:


> It most certainly IS a selfish act. They leave behind family and friends to mourn for them. Many leave behind spouses and children. Thanks to my cousin's decision to commit suicide in December, a two year old boy has to live without a father and the mother has to raise a child alone. I really cannot think of anything more selfish than leaving loves ones to pick up the pieces after you take the easy way out. Sorry, it's brutal but it is the damn truth.



It is not selfish, your life belongs to you, not to everyone else you may know. I'd say it's more selfish for the others to think they should have a say in when I decided to check out.


----------



## vraiblonde

AnthonyJames said:


> Nik Wallenda



Nuh uh cause he'd have flown to safety.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Merlin99 said:


> It is not selfish, your life belongs to you, not to everyone else you may know. I'd say it's more selfish for the others to think they should have a say in when I decided to check out.



I guess to me the selfish part would be the funeral costs (he will eventually come up and need to be buried or cremated), any bills that may be left behind, if the guy had insurance and if it would pay in the event of a suicide.  This doesn't even touch on the grief the family will be going through.


----------



## AnthonyJames

vraiblonde said:


> Nuh uh cause he'd have flown to safety.



It only took an hour and forty five minutes for some one to catch that. Bravo!


----------



## vraiblonde

AnthonyJames said:


> It only took an hour and forty five minutes for some one to catch that. Bravo!



I'd have caught it sooner but I had a deck and margarita calling my name.


----------



## AnthonyJames

vraiblonde said:


> I'd have caught it sooner but I had a deck and margarita calling my name.



I understand completely, I have priorities too.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bay_Kat said:


> I guess to me the selfish part would be the funeral costs (he will eventually come up and need to be buried or cremated), any bills that may be left behind, if the guy had insurance and if it would pay in the event of a suicide.  This doesn't even touch on the grief the family will be going through.



Thank you. That's exactly what I said. To me, leaving someone with that burden is very selfish.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> Thank you. That's exactly what I said. To me, leaving someone with that burden is very selfish.



Almost everyone leaves behind funeral expenses, most leave behind bills, many die without insurance, and most families grieve when anyone dies.

I really don't see how these things are different for this guy than if he had just had a stroke or heart attack.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> Almost everyone leaves behind funeral expenses, most leave behind bills, many die without insurance, and most families grieve when anyone dies.
> 
> I really don't see how these things are different for this guy than if he had just had a stroke or heart attack.



He made the choice to die. Big difference. Try being a surviving wife or child and see what you're stuck with. While I'm not one of those, I've seen a few people that I know go through with it. Two of my family members have commited suicide leaving behind children. I'll stick by my statement, suicide is selfish.


----------



## Bay_Kat

sockgirl77 said:


> He made the choice to die. Big difference. Try being a surviving wife or child and see what you're stuck with. While I'm not one of those, I've seen a few people that I know go through with it. Two of my family members have commited suicide leaving behind children. I'll stick by my statement, suicide is selfish.



If kids are involved, they have to go through the rest of their lives knowing their father picked death over being around for them.  That's sad.


----------



## Misfit

Bay_Kat said:


> If kids are involved, they have to go through the rest of their lives knowing their father picked death over being around for them.  That's sad.




My dad picked a waitress named Helen.  :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Bay_Kat said:


> If kids are involved, they have to go through the rest of their lives knowing their father picked death over being around for them.  That's sad.



My cousin killed himself when he was 21. He left behind a son. That son thought exactly that as a teenager. It was not until he become a young adult that he finally realized that this was not the case. His mother spent so much money on psyciatrists for him praying that he would not end up killing himself as well. You cannot compare this to leaving behind a child after dying of cancer.


----------



## sockgirl77

Misfit said:


> My dad picked a waitress named Helen.  :shrug:


----------



## Pyrotech

I understand and respect both sides of the argument whether or not suicide is selfish or not, because all are affected, regardless of who you are. There are instances where it wasnt a selfish act, but I wont waste time arguing with others opinions, youre all entitled to them just like I am. I really dont believe theres a set answer to the problem except people caring about people. That is where the real prevention lies. And thats the saddest part- some people dont or cant get the help they need, and others wont because of their upbringing (pull your bigboy, big girls pants and dont dare cry when you hurt, be tough, bla bla bla.) Its all that which makes it all worse.


----------



## MMM_donuts

Misfit said:


> My dad picked a waitress named Helen. :shrug:


 
  Mine picked meth.......or so my mother tells me.


----------



## Monello

kinmd said:


> No I'll watch wars from my living room couch. much like Bush and Cheney



While wearing your commemorative BHO Nobel Peace Prize?  You know, the 1 he wears when he orders those deadly drone missile strikes.  :SammyKhan:


----------



## MADPEBS1

wonder if this person was even local, If local i would have thought family and friends would have left flowers at entrance to bridge or up top. It's got to be Tough!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

MADPEBS1 said:


> wonder if this person was even local, If local i would have thought family and friends would have left flowers at entrance to bridge or up top. It's got to be Tough!!!



He was from St. Leonard.


----------



## DooDoo1402

somdfunguy said:


> youre the one who grandstands.  you asked for a place and time to meet.  i gave you one and you never showed.  doo doo poo poo achooo



Yeah... punk boy!  Keep spewing you baloney and posting crap...  we'll meet soon enough there richey rich fun boy!


----------



## MADPEBS1

sockgirl77 said:


> He was from St. Leonard.



so they have identifed the person?


----------



## sockgirl77

MADPEBS1 said:


> so they have identifed the person?



No, but it (where the deceased is from) has been posted here and somewhere else.


----------



## MMDad

MADPEBS1 said:


> so they have identifed the person?



Yes, they believe that they know who it is, but they have not released the identity.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


> Yes, they believe that they know who it is, but they have not released the identity.



And they probably will not. It's not the public's business and there was no crime involved. They treat suicides with the same privacy as medical conditions. Well, at least SMCSO does.


----------



## nachomama

Misfit said:


> My dad picked a waitress named Helen.  :shrug:





MMM_donuts said:


> Mine picked meth.......or so my mother tells me.



My dad picked a childhood friend of mine.


----------



## BernieP

MMDad said:


> Almost everyone leaves behind funeral expenses, most leave behind bills, many die without insurance, and most families grieve when anyone dies.
> 
> I really don't see how these things are different for this guy than if he had just had a stroke or heart attack.



Well if he did have life insurance, suicide usaully nullifies the claim.
On the emotional side, you can rationalize that you (the survivors) couldn't have known, could not have done something.
With a suicide the guilt is there, what did I miss, why couldn't I get them the help they needed,... 
In both cases you greive, but at the end of the day, a death by a cause other than suicide, at least those with a known cause, doesn't leave behind unansered questions - you have some closure.


----------



## MMM_donuts

sockgirl77 said:


> And they probably will not. It's not the public's business and there was no crime involved. They treat suicides with the same privacy as medical conditions. Well, at least SMCSO does.



Oh, interesting.  I never thought of it that way.


----------



## vraiblonde

I don't care to know his name because it's unlikely I know him - I'd have heard by now if I did.  But I am glad he's been identified.  Hard Hearted Hannah, whatever, it just seemed sad to be "unidentified" for days.

Yes, sadder than being dead.


----------



## BernieP

sockgirl77 said:


> And they probably will not. It's not the public's business and there was no crime involved. They treat suicides with the same privacy as medical conditions. Well, at least SMCSO does.



Ironically in some states suicide is a ciminal offense - don't ask how they enforce this law for those that are successful.


----------



## sockgirl77

BernieP said:


> Ironically in some states suicide is a ciminal offense - don't ask how they enforce this law for those that are successful.



As posted before, I've only ever seen that it was a crime if you were assisting someone else commit suicide. I've never seen anything where it was crime to off yourself. :shrug:


----------



## MarieB

BernieP said:


> Ironically in some states suicide is a ciminal offense - don't ask how they enforce this law for those that are successful.




I think most if not all states who had that law on the books have removed it


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> As posted before, I've only ever seen that it was a crime if you were assisting someone else commit suicide. I've never seen anything where it was crime to off yourself. :shrug:



It is a common law crime. It was a crime in some states as recently as the 1960's, but there is nowhere in the US that still has it on the books. Attempted suicide is still a crime in some states, but prosecutions almost never happen.

Of course, the assisted suicide laws are a whole different issue.


----------



## BernieP

Let me add one (and hopefuly last) comment.
I cannot understand, comprhend, how one can over come a basic human instinct to survive.  The individual has to reach such a level that they can over come that instinct.


----------



## MMDad

BernieP said:


> Let me add one (and hopefuly last) comment.
> I cannot understand, comprhend, how one can over come a basic human instinct to survive.  The individual has to reach such a level that they can over come that instinct.



I've come to the conclusion that some people are just wired differently. When I hear some of the sob stories about what "caused" someone to do this, I can't help but look at the things in my life that would have been better justification. But it has never been something that I could do. I just am not wired that way.

It's really easy to rationalize people who do this as selfish, self centered, grandstanding, or whatever else, but if you are not one who is wired that way you really cannot understand the thought process.

And that's why I look at this with compassion. I cannot assume that they were thinking the way I do, or that they were rational. I assume that they are wired differently, and they are sick. It's not just a matter of willpower or selfishness. They are seeing this as a solution to a problem. That kind of twisted thinking shouldn't be ridiculed.


----------



## smilin

MMDad said:


> It is a common law crime. It was a crime in some states as recently as the 1960's, but there is nowhere in the US that still has it on the books. Attempted suicide is still a crime in some states, but prosecutions almost never happen..



I believe suicide is a taxable event under the new Maryland tax laws. Plus you have to pay for any expenses incurred. They were considering a license but couldn't figure out how to collect so they turned their attention to guns....


----------



## desertrat

BernieP said:


> Let me add one (and hopefuly last) comment.
> I cannot understand, comprhend, how one can over come a basic human instinct to survive.  The individual has to reach such a level that they can over come that instinct.



Let's hope you never do. It obviously happens..a lot.


----------



## BernieP

desertrat said:


> Let's hope you never do. It obviously happens..a lot.



and it seems for the population, it's a lot higher (bridge pun) here.

I can understand the dispare, the thinking there is no way out and just wanting the pain to end.
It's that extra effort.  Try drowning yourself sometime, you can't, instictively you come up for air.
(not saying I've tried)


----------



## desertrat

BernieP said:


> Let me add one (and hopefuly last) comment.
> I cannot understand, comprhend, how one can over come a basic human instinct to survive.  The individual has to reach such a level that they can over come that instinct.





BernieP said:


> and it seems for the population, it's a lot higher (bridge pun) here.
> 
> I can understand the dispare, the thinking there is no way out and just wanting the pain to end.
> It's that extra effort.  Try drowning yourself sometime, you can't, instictively you come up for air.
> (not saying I've tried)



Nah, you could. Just grab a heavy object and jump into deep water. Go down and stay down as long as you can. You'll never see the top again. Sure wouldn't be my choice of ways to die though. Very uncomfortably few minutes there.


----------



## aps45819

*So....*

Did they ever find this guy or will he become a crabbing hot spot this summer?


----------



## FED_UP

aps45819 said:


> Did they ever find this guy or will he become a crabbing hot spot this summer?



That was so wrong of a comment, even though I just shook my head and smiled. Someone said how do you get to that breaking point, to me I thinks you have hit a time in your life that its not worth living for and your not afraid to leave this world. We all got a trigger, and some are willing to pull it, I don't know, will to live is gone. What I really hate is when you take another life with you. Not the case here thank goodness.


----------



## kinmd

Generally, life insurance WILL pay if the policy  had been in force for at least 2 yrs. After 2yrs ""Incontestable Clause" kicks in


----------



## BernieP

desertrat said:


> Nah, you could. Just grab a heavy object and jump into deep water. Go down and stay down as long as you can. You'll never see the top again. Sure wouldn't be my choice of ways to die though. Very uncomfortably few minutes there.



that's the point, people might jump in, but that survival instinct kicks and they would drop the weight and surface - still might die, but they would be fighting for their life.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> It is my experience that *most people are not interested in actually thinking about things or discussing them.  Their bag of tricks only includes freaking out and accusing others of being "mean"*.  That's how we got the iron-fisted government we have - mindless reactionaries and Mommies of the World.
> 
> *My impression is that their lives have so little meaning that they feel this overwhelming need to prove to strangers how "compassionate" and "empathetic" they are, while being hateful and ugly to anyone who disagrees with them.  They think they are important enough to save the world and every human beingin in, not to mention control the earth's climate.  They "care".
> 
> I find it tedious*.


----------



## aps45819

aps45819 said:


> Did they ever find this guy or will he become a crabbing hot spot this summer?


----------

